# Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2015



## MSantos (1 Nov 2015 às 00:59)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Nov 2015 às 00:59)

Altura Algarve, 
Já chove bem por aqui ha alguns minutos. O radar mostra o primeiro ataque a chegar. Do outro lado da fronteira também já cai bem


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Nov 2015 às 01:01)

Radar cada vez mais simpático. As células estão a nascer a SSE como cogumelos.






EDIT 01.03: Chove torrencialmente em Altura


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2015 às 01:13)

Já algum chuvisco muito fraco aqui por Portalegre, com 12,7ºC e 90% HR.


----------



## PedroMAR (1 Nov 2015 às 01:15)

___________________

  - AVISOS VERMELHO -

  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ »»» PRECIPITAÇÃO ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ Nos distritos de FARO Desde as 09:00UTC de 01.11.15

  até as 15:00UTC de 01.11.15

Períodos de chuva forte e persistente.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2015 às 01:43)

Uma primeira linha de instabilidade estende-se agora desde Vila Real de S. António até Castelo Branco... Progride para noroeste...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 04:31)

Já chove bem por aqui. Estou junto ao mar e a primeira investida vem forte!


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 05:20)

Trovoada a sul de Faro, em movimento para norte:










A chuva caída ainda só tinha acumulados fracos até ás 4h:








Valores mais significativos na última hora:





O acumulado no Carvoeiro confirmado pelo eco de radar da precipitação que passou por lá:


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 05:38)

Ecos fortes em Olhão e Faro:






Trovoada nas células logo a sul de Faro.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 05:50)

Muita chuva também aqui em Albufeira, onde estou agora, com um ou outro clarão de vez em quando.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 06:13)

Bastante chuva e ouvi agora trovoada. Está a começar a ficar feio - Albufeira


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 06:19)

*9,8 mm* das 4:00 às 5:00 em Portimão; *3,6 mm* em Faro.

Várias estações a aproximarem-se dos vinte milímetros:


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 06:42)

Acumulado no Carvoeiro a subir regularmente,* 25 mm* em duas horas e meia desde as 4:00.

Prováveis inundações nos locais habituais entre Faro e a Fuzeta, os ecos mais fortes não despegam dessa zona:






*22,6 mm* a subir regularmente em Faro (cidade).

Última edição: 2 minutos atrás


----------



## PedroMAR (1 Nov 2015 às 06:48)

Parece que já há registo de 1 inundação em ESTOMBAR


----------



## MikeCT (1 Nov 2015 às 06:53)

27mm para já em Faro (cidade), de vez em quando ouve-se um trovão. Chove com intensidade há algumas horas


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 06:56)

Já deve haver inundações, aquela zona de Faro à Fuzeta está debaixo de eco amarelo há quase duas horas.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 07:14)

Acumulados horários significativos no Algarve, excepto parte mais oriental:








Total de hoje no Carvoeiro *33 mm*; Faro (cidade) *29,2 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 07:16)

Esta estação nos arredores de Faro já vai nos 61 mm!
Valor correcto?

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/monte


----------



## luky (1 Nov 2015 às 07:25)

Desde as 4h chuva forte e certinha, 10 mm por hora. Nada de inundacoes para já, 35 mm.  1 trovāo.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 07:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta estação nos arredores de Faro já vai nos 61 mm!
> Valor correcto?
> 
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/monte



Duvido. É valor único dessa ordem, ainda não há indicação de qualquer outra estação sequer nos 40 mm, oficial ou não.

Deve ser o vento, está com registo de rajadas fortes.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 07:35)

Uma célula a tornar-se particularmente agressiva depois da passagem por Tavira: outra a sul de Faro:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 07:35)

StormRic disse:


> Duvido. É valor único dessa ordem, ainda não há indicação de qualquer outra estação sequer nos 40 mm, oficial ou não.
> 
> Deve ser o vento, está com registo de rajadas fortes.



Pois, bem me parecia um valor excessivo, ainda para mais tão próximo do aeroporto.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 08:08)

tudo normal... esteve a chover mas sem estragos. Ou as coisas mudam radicalmente ou os 100mm estão fora de hipótese.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 08:16)

Esta linha que se desenvolveu a partir da célula a sul de Faro pode fazer estragos, é daquelas que demora a passar, vai entrar entre Albufeira e a Quarteira e depois vai-se encostando a Faro:


----------



## luky (1 Nov 2015 às 08:16)

45 mm.
2 trovoes


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 08:23)

Custa-me a crer que já não haja excessos, *18,8 mm* na última hora em Faro, das 6:00 às 7:00 (a somar ao que já caíra antes):






32 mm em três horas em Faro (aeroporto); 30 mm na cidade; 45 mm no Carvoeiro; 38 mm na Quarteira; 34 mm Vilamoura.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 08:26)

Não me apercebo de bombeiros ou algum serviço da câmara para inundações... aparentemente tudo normal.

Começou a chover novamente com mais intensidade.


----------



## vamm (1 Nov 2015 às 08:28)

Vai ser um dia bem regado.
Por aqui (Relíquias) chove bem, mas bem e mantem o ritmo, tanto que nas ruas nem se nota que esteja a ser demais. E soube que em Vilamoura chovia torrencialmente às 6h da manhã.

Bom, vou a Évora hoje, portanto, vou "fugir" um pouco da chuva bruta


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 08:31)

Chuva cada vez mais forte. 

40mm a minha estação.


----------



## vamm (1 Nov 2015 às 08:32)

(comentei no de Outubro)
Vai ser um dia bem regado.
Por aqui (Relíquias) chove bem, mas bem e mantem o ritmo, tanto que nas ruas nem se nota que esteja a ser demais. E soube que em Vilamoura chovia torrencialmente às 6h da manhã.
Bom, vou a Évora hoje, portanto, vou "fugir" um pouco da chuva bruta


----------



## vamm (1 Nov 2015 às 08:41)

Saiu agora para *Faro* *aviso vermelho* a partir das 9h até às 15h.


----------



## GoN_dC (1 Nov 2015 às 08:46)

Trovoada a aproximar-se de Portimão. Chove continuamente de forma moderada.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 08:50)

vai chovendo normalmente em Faro... sei que aqui ao lado em Loulé está bem pior assim como Albufeira.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 08:53)

Agreste disse:


> vai chovendo normalmente em Faro... sei que aqui ao lado em Loulé está bem pior assim como Albufeira.



Vai chovendo continuamente já algumas horas. Mas desde as 8/8:10 que por vezes chove Mt forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 08:54)

A estação do Carvoeiro bateu agora os *50 mm*.


----------



## vamm (1 Nov 2015 às 08:59)

Não há informações de descargas eléctricas aqui na zona, mas já é o 3º trovão que ouço e desta vez até me estremeceu a janela.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 09:00)

_não consigo confirmar se "choveu" dentro da zona das chegadas do aeroporto de Faro... provavelmente por volta das 6 da manhã. Esse momento correspondeu com os 19mm numa hora._

Parece que sim... chove mesmo na zona das chegadas do aeroporto.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 09:20)

Os aviões estão a fazer rotas diferentes ah saída do aeroporto. Sera por causa do mau tempo?


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 09:31)

grande estoiro agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2015 às 09:40)

1º trovão audível por aqui. A ver o que reserva, por aqui, este aviso vermelho.


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2015 às 09:43)

Última saída do GFS algo extrema para o Algarve:


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 09:44)

acabou de cair o relâmpago aqui ate estremeceu as janelas


----------



## Teles (1 Nov 2015 às 09:45)




----------



## Rui Alex (1 Nov 2015 às 10:00)

Aquela mancha negra - quer dizer que rebentou com a escala? (!?)



Snifa disse:


> Última saída do GFS algo extrema para o Algarve:


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 10:01)

o Carvoeiro vai com 60mm

aqui por Faro não faço ideia pois os dados da estação amadora despareceram e os do IPMA também pararam às 9 da manhã... continua a chover mas com menos intensidade.

de 37mm talvez tenhamos agora 50 ou algo assim.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2015 às 10:02)

O túnel de Olhão ainda está transitável ?


----------



## luky (1 Nov 2015 às 10:12)

Trovoada. 60 mm em 6 h. Nada de inundações


----------



## MikeCT (1 Nov 2015 às 10:12)

Faro (cidade) chegou agora aos 40 mm, a estação que tenho na zona de S. Brás de Alportel vai nos 28 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2015 às 10:14)

Com tantos relatos de chuva, eu por aqui relato uma manhã de sol mas com vento forte.
Pode ser que lá para a tarde chova alguma coisa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Nov 2015 às 10:18)

Uma estação em Montenegro vai com *81mm* acumulados 
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/monte/index.php?view=summary&headers=1






Entre o Carvoeiro e Armação : http://www.weatherlink.com/user/almass465x/index.php view=summary&headers=1

A Sudoeste da Luz : http://www.weatherlink.com/user/burgau/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 10:31)

Estranho, do Montenegro a Faro são 1km ou 2km de distância... não pode uma estação ter 40 e a outra 80.

A chuva tem sido dentro do normal com muito breves períodos de trovoada que agora soou novamente.


----------



## chispe (1 Nov 2015 às 10:32)

A chover bem em faro ainda não ouvi nada de bombeiros e parece estar tudo normal


----------



## FSantos (1 Nov 2015 às 10:34)

Não deve estar fácil, voo da TAP1907 de LIsboa acabou de borregar. Vai tentar de novo. https://www.flightradar24.com/TAP1907/7dbc7eb


----------



## vitoreis (1 Nov 2015 às 10:35)

Chuva forte nos últimos minutos...


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Nov 2015 às 10:38)

Agreste disse:


> Estranho, do Montenegro a Faro são 1km ou 2km de distância... não pode uma estação ter 40 e a outra 80.
> 
> A chuva tem sido dentro do normal com muito breves períodos de trovoada que agora soou novamente.



Então deve ser o mastro a oscilar com o vento...


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 10:39)

O voo TOM3724 tb voltou para traz.

Edit: Vai tentar de novo. Em Faro deve estar feio.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 10:47)

Muita chuva e alguma trovoada no barlavento. Bom acumulado em Carvoeiro. Do que vejo, poucas inundações. Em faro a coisa pode complicar agora...


----------



## chispe (1 Nov 2015 às 10:50)

Complicar porque?


----------



## FSantos (1 Nov 2015 às 10:51)

Talvez por isto: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/msg/ 
Mancha vermelha escura no satélite.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 10:52)

Os avioes nao estao a consegui aterrar.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 10:58)

comeca a chover torrencial.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 11:02)

Diluvio, hoje vai existir estragos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 11:11)

Na página do 112 já constam várias ocorrencias, como inundações em Albufeira, Loulé. E também desabamentos em Albufeira.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 11:15)

Por aqui há sol ao menos isso mas começam a aparecer Nuvens mais escuras, vamos ver se ainda chove alguma coisa por aqui hoje


----------



## MikeCT (1 Nov 2015 às 11:16)

46,6 mm acumulado, a chover fraco agora e vento a rodar para Sul


----------



## MikeCT (1 Nov 2015 às 11:26)

Volta a chover forte em Faro (cidade) que passou agora dos 50 mm


----------



## dj_teko (1 Nov 2015 às 11:26)

Fotos fotos fotos


----------



## luky (1 Nov 2015 às 11:30)

Continua a cair agora com menos intensidade.
 80 mm e alguma trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 11:50)

parecia que ia parar mas voltou de novo... mais de 60mm.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2015 às 11:53)

Às 11h35






SAT.24


----------



## parvonia (1 Nov 2015 às 11:57)




----------



## parvonia (1 Nov 2015 às 11:58)

Albufeira em apuros


----------



## parvonia (1 Nov 2015 às 12:02)




----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2015 às 12:04)

Para já parece que a instabilidade afecta particularmente o barlavento do Algarve (até Olhão) e a parte ocidental do Baixo Alentejo, conforme a previsão feita pelo IPMA.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2015 às 12:07)

página do 112 já está em vermelho de actividade elevada com 52 ocorrências no Algarve  maior parte delas é de "outras ocorrências" e depois tem lá inundações nas opções


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2015 às 12:23)

Nesta imagem do radar do IPMA notam-se manchas amareladas... No entanto, estou no Alandroal e num raio de cerca de 20 a 25 quilómetros não se nota nenhuma banda de precipitação. O céu está encoberto; provavelmente existe nebulosidade convectiva acima do tecto de nuvens e a precipitação seja apenas em altura...







EDIT (12h43): Agora com aguaceiros moderados (provavelmente cumulonimbos por cima do manto de nuvens que cobre o céu).


----------



## luky (1 Nov 2015 às 12:24)

Intensificou.se outra vez... Vamos passar os 100 mm hoje pela certa. Trovoada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Nov 2015 às 12:28)

Almancil e Vilamoura com acumulados superiores a *100mm* 





- Vilamoura:  rate de *24,6mm/h* ( http://www.weatherlink.com/user/timmyp2/index.php?view=summary&headers=1) 

- Almancil: rate de *27,1mm/h*  ( http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALGARVE2)

Radar:


----------



## parvonia (1 Nov 2015 às 12:31)

Sobe para 65 ocorrências


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 12:33)

E não pára por aqui... acalmou uns minutos... mas já está a carregar novamente, com esta linha a intensificar-se bem!
90mm em Carvoeiro e 50mm no Sítio das Fontes.
E trovoada a intensificar-se!


----------



## GoN_dC (1 Nov 2015 às 12:34)

Trovoada cada vez mais audível. Pelo aspecto do radar ha-de voltar chuva em força depois de um curto período de acalmia.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 12:37)

Estação de Carvoeiro offline... a trovoada a fazer das suas...!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2015 às 12:42)

O centro daa depressão perto do Cabo de S.Vicente; pelo seu bordo oriental organiza-se a superfície frontal fria que vai varrer todo o Algarve, do litoral para o interior, no sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio. Esta superfície frontal tem elevada actividade eléctrica em alguns dos seus troços e presumo que será mais activa quanto mais para o barlavento.

Alandroal: começou a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## luky (1 Nov 2015 às 12:45)

Grandes trovoes... Fiquei sem electricidade :/
Está a formar pequenos rios. 
.graças ao turismo da zona prontamente foi reposta a luz


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2015 às 12:47)

A frente quente acabou de passar em LPFR, alguem sente o bafo de sueste?
Isto vai ajudar a alimentar a actividade convectiva nas próximas horas..á medida que esta avança pelo sotavento e baixo Alentejo.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 12:53)

Por Albufeira/Ferreiras já ah muitas inundações.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2015 às 12:58)

Por aqui, chove por vezes forte. Está muito fraco, isto só vai animar com trovoada. De facto, a temperatura subiu na última hora, cerca de 2ºC, tinha 15.1ºC, agora tenho 17.1ºC.


----------



## sielwolf (1 Nov 2015 às 13:06)

por Lagoa..


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2015 às 13:08)

LPFR relata rajadas de 35Kt de sueste, a temperatura subiu imenso, as condições estão-se a moldar para que alguns sistemas convectivos lineares descarreguem quantidades significativas de chuva no sotavento, sendo tambem possiveis rajadas fortes/severas e granizo.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:08)

Agora esta a descarregar chuva forte e feio.


----------



## luky (1 Nov 2015 às 13:09)

Alguma folga agora o ue permitiu que os rios escoassem.
100 mm
Mas promete mais...


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2015 às 13:10)

A RTP estava há pouco em directo a partir da zona dos bares de Albufeira, e estava tudo alagado.

Aliás, as ruas eram todas elas torrentes de água.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:11)

alguém viu no telejornal da rtp1? estavam a fazer directo de Albufeira a falar do tempo, meu deus, as ruas que se via na imagem aquilo era rios autênticos


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:13)

Impressionante, o directo feito de Albufeira, no Jornal da Tarde da RTP1. Lançar um alerta/aviso ao final do dia de ontem, quando as condições já vinham de 6ªfeira, não deixou qualquer espaço de manobra. Para mais, o IPMA lançou o aviso vermelho só à 1h da manhã, é totalmente inadmissível. .


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2015 às 13:15)

Faro (aeroporto) com* 86,6mm *das 0h às 12h!


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:19)

Esta Mt feio por aqui, não ah meu de acalmar um pouco - Albufeira.


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2015 às 13:19)

Acima dos *100mm*:

112,5mm - Almancil
108,2mm - Albufeira
104,4mm - Quarteira
100,8mm - Carvoeiro


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:21)

Começa-se a ouvir trovoada. O vento sopra forte de sueste, o ar frio foi varrido e agora nota-se bem o ar quente.

Faro e Olhão, serão os próximos alvos.


----------



## huguh (1 Nov 2015 às 13:24)

vi agora na Sic como está Albufeira. conheço porque estive la no ano passado, surreal! parece um rio


----------



## Teles (1 Nov 2015 às 13:25)




----------



## Candy (1 Nov 2015 às 13:26)

Caramba!... tenho estado a ver na TV, todos os canais vão transmitindo de quando em quando o que se passa. 
A SIC tinha agora em rodapé que um raio atingiu uma casa em Portimão!!!

E em Ferreiras como está a situação???


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2015 às 13:26)




----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2015 às 13:26)




----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:32)

À luz tb já foi a vida 5 min. Albufeira


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:33)

Chegou a trovoada a Olhão. Está a ficar de noite. Valente estrondo.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:36)

Este grupo tem fotos e videos das inundações

https://www.facebook.com/groups/322780954532190/


----------



## chispe (1 Nov 2015 às 13:38)

Em olhao neste momento trovoada forte muito forte escuro e muita agua


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2015 às 13:38)




----------



## bpereira (1 Nov 2015 às 13:40)

Na aplicação alertspro já avisava esta situação desde ontem a tarde.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 13:43)

Chove bem, não esperava


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 13:47)

Grande chuvada


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:50)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
O distrito de Faro conta agora mesmo com 174 ocorrências, segundo a página do 112.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/baixa-de-albufeira-debaixo-de-agua_v870349


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 13:53)

130 mm em Almancil...


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2015 às 13:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> 130 mm em Almancil...



Onde é que irá parar? 
Será que se vai passar dos 200mm em alguma estação? 
Quão raro é 200mm num só dia numa estação Algarvia?


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2015 às 14:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> 130 mm em Almancil...



Aqui, está sol agora. 

Eu tinha chamado a atenção, que podia ser o irmão gémeo do 13 de Outubro de 1989, embora não seja em Faro e Olhão, mas a quantidade de precipitação em algumas estações é quase idêntica a esse dia, Almancil só está a 34 mm do recorde de Faro (Aeroporto).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Nov 2015 às 14:06)

Vila Nova de Cacela

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã!!!
Trovoada


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 14:10)

Ainda bem que isto está a ocorrer num domingo... Se acontecesse num dia de semana seria bem pior


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 14:34)

Mais uma grande chuvada


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 14:41)

São aguaceiros moderados a fortes  rápidos mas que ainda molham bem...o céu continuo muito escuro


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Nov 2015 às 14:44)

Évora está uma seca...


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 14:44)

deve estar uma cheia valente na ribeira do algibre


----------



## boneli (1 Nov 2015 às 14:51)

Estou curioso para ver os acumulados totais das várias cidades dos Algarve e dos colegas que têm as suas estações, para ver se há grandes diferenças desde Sagres até V.R.S.T. Pelo que estou ver existem grandes diferenças de acumulados de local para local.


----------



## bmelo (1 Nov 2015 às 14:56)




----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2015 às 15:00)

Este tópico não é para discutir avisos, usem o outro do IPMA. Este é para seguimento.

Mensagens sobre avisos do IPMA foram movidas para o tópico correcto: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ipma-novidades-duvidas-sugestoes-e-criticas.5154/page-76


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 15:00)

18-05-2011 - 80mm. 
23-12-1992 - 85mm

hoje vamos com 97mm


----------



## MikeCT (1 Nov 2015 às 15:15)

Agreste disse:


> 18-05-2011 - 80mm.
> 23-12-1992 - 85mm
> 
> hoje vamos com 97mm




Agreste isso é no aeroporto?


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 15:19)

sim, penso que são dados fiáveis...


----------



## MikeCT (1 Nov 2015 às 15:25)

Agreste disse:


> sim, penso que são dados fiáveis...



Durante meia hora esteve uma faixa amerela/alaranjada a passar na zona do aeroporto - almancil, enquanto que na cidade chovia fraco, daí a diferença em tão poucos km. Tenho 66,2 acumulados, zona de almancil acima de 100.
A estação que tenho no Corotelo ( S Bras de Alportel) regista 64 mm, 

O rio seco corria bem à cerca de 30 min


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 15:28)

Boliqueime / Jonatan Lopes / Eu Repórter


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 15:29)

está a fechar de novo aqui em Faro, parece que vai voltar a chover. 

Lá do outro lado Aljezur parou nos 60mm... mas com médias de 7-8mm por hora. Não vamos ter água fora da ribeira.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 15:31)

MikeCT disse:


> Durante meia hora esteve uma faixa amerela/alaranjada a passar na zona do aeroporto - almancil, enquanto que na cidade chovia fraco, daí a diferença em tão poucos km. Tenho 66,2 acumulados, zona de almancil acima de 100.
> A estação que tenho no Corotelo ( S Bras de Alportel) regista 64 mm,
> 
> O rio seco corria bem à cerca de 30 min



ali na pista de atletismo aquilo está tudo em obras, deve estar uma piscina bestial na ribeiras das lavadeiras.


----------



## MikeCT (1 Nov 2015 às 15:37)

Agreste disse:


> ali na pista de atletismo aquilo está tudo em obras, deve estar uma piscina bestial na ribeiras das lavadeiras.



A baixa de Quarteira tbm está boa para nadar


----------



## talingas (1 Nov 2015 às 15:41)

Este é o fraco cenário por aqui... 18ºC, vento fraco


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2015 às 15:43)

Por aqui, levo 54 mm acumulados. Em Tavira, 18.27 mm acumulados. Ou seja, em Olhão choveu o triplo que em Tavira. Em Almancil, choveu mais do dobro que em Olhão e anda tudo à volta de 20 kms. Para ficarem, só com uma ideia.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 16:03)

já não chove em Faro desde as 2 da tarde.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 16:09)

Fonte: http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...ira&Option=Interior&content_id=4865196&page=1


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Nov 2015 às 16:19)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui o dia está a ser marcado por chuva forte e persistente. Entre a 13:30 e 14:40 de realçar a precipitação diluviosa, tocada a vento com rajadas e Trovoada.

Há inundações em algumas zonas da cidade. 

Realço tambem ao novo sistema de aguas pluviais / residuais que V.R.S.A. investiu para contrariar as cheias que se faziam sentir com este tipo de tempo. Aguentou-se muito bem e ainda consegue com mais 

Volta a chover moderado outra vez.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Nov 2015 às 16:31)

Altura e manta rota sem energia eléctrica. Mais zonas do Algarve apagadas?


----------



## JCARL (1 Nov 2015 às 16:37)

Nas imagens da Webcam da paria de Vilamoura é bem visível na água que chega ao mar e ma zona do porto, a cor barrenta da mesma.

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/vilamoura/


----------



## JCARL (1 Nov 2015 às 16:42)

Aliás se tomarem atenção à ribeira pode-se ver a corrente da mesma e restos arrastados pela mesma.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 16:43)

Impressionante...


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 16:49)

essa conta do Tristan Dawson tem grandes fotos da praia dos pescadores de Albufeira...


----------



## bmelo (1 Nov 2015 às 16:50)




----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 16:50)

*Várias pessoas resgatadas devido às inundações em Albufeira*
Hoje às 16:10
Várias pessoas foram retiradas de habitações e estabelecimentos comerciais na baixa da cidade de Albufeira, no Algarve, devido às inundações provocadas pela chuva que fustigou a região.






Segundo fonte dos bombeiros, as equipas de socorro resgataram pessoas que ficaram retidas em locais inundados pelas águas na baixa da cidade e que não conseguiam sair pelos seus próprios meios.

A proteção civil municipal de Albufeira recomendou para que as pessoas permaneçam nas suas habitações, evitem deslocarem-se para as zonas afetadas pelo mau tempo e sigam as recomendações e medidas de proteção das autoridades fase às condições meteorológicas previstas.

"As pessoas devem evitar atravessar zonas inundadas, circular na orla costeira e zonas ribeirinhas, praticar atividades no mar e ter especial atenção na circulação junto a áreas arborizadas devido à possibilidade de queda de ramos e árvores", indicou a proteção civil

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...=Albufeira&Option=Interior&content_id=4865310











http://www.jn.pt/multimedia/galeria.aspx?content_id=4865325


----------



## JCARL (1 Nov 2015 às 16:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante...



Qual é o sítio/local do video?


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 16:51)

Os acumulados até às 15:00 eram estes nas IPMA. Numa faixa de Albufeira a Faro aeroporto os valores foram superiores a 100 mm.








Spoiler: Mapa acumulado 20151101_15:00


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 17:08)

Pelo radar, no Algarve a precipitação só se mantém em Sagres:






As descargas que ocorreram são na maior parte potentes, várias dezenas de kAmp até valores superiores a 100 kAmp:


----------



## André Antas (1 Nov 2015 às 17:14)

A chegar ao Alto Alentejo...finalmente...


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:30)

á.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Infelizmente a destruição é muito vasta na baixa de Albufeira, as pessoas mais velhas dizem que não viram nada assim.  
A corrente era tão forte que levava tudo: botijas, móveis, arcas,etc.  
Só quem vai lá ver é que vê a dimensão que aquilo está.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 17:32)

A ver se chega cá alguma coisa...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Nov 2015 às 17:33)

Évora


----------



## André Antas (1 Nov 2015 às 17:37)

Muito bom aspeto...por enquanto só uns pingos...


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:38)

Sacadas do Facebook.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Nov 2015 às 17:40)

Boas,

70,4mm acumulados em Fonte de Apra. Parece-me que os maiores acumulados foram junto ao litoral e mais para Barlavento. Na zona da serra entre Alte e Messines apanhei chuvas diluvianas e os ribeiros já davam sinais de sair fora dos leitos. Isto eram 11h da manhã. Às 10h00 a ribeira de Quarteira na zona da Tôr ainda se encontrava sequinha no entanto era incrível a quantidade de água que já descia pelos cerros. A cheia deve ser enorme!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:42)

306 ocorrencias, neste momento segundo a página do 112. o nº de ocorrencias, continua a aumentar, só no distrito de Faro. Muito trabalho para as entidades competentes.


----------



## André Antas (1 Nov 2015 às 17:44)

Chuva forte por Arraiolos...


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 17:53)

aoc36 disse:


> Infelizmente a destruição é muito vasta na baixa de Albufeira, as pessoas mais velhas dizem que não viram nada assim.
> A corrente era tão forte que levava tudo: botijas, móveis, arcas,etc.
> Só quem vai lá ver é que vê a dimensão que aquilo está.



Claramente o sistema de escoamento subterrrâneo não funcionou, é o que dá canalizarem as ribeiras, embora os valores de precipitação tenham sido excepcionais nesta zona 








trovoadas disse:


> 70,4mm acumulados em Fonte de Apra. Parece-me que os maiores acumulados foram junto ao litoral e mais para Barlavento. Na zona da serra entre Alte e Messines apanhei chuvas diluvianas e os ribeiros já davam sinais de sair fora dos leitos. Isto eram 11h da manhã. Às 10h00 a ribeira de Quarteira na zona da Tôr ainda se encontrava sequinha no entanto era incrível a quantidade de água que já descia pelos cerros. A cheia deve ser enorme!



Estão aqui os valores: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-novembro-2015.8480/page-10#post-520493


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 17:53)

*Mau tempo abate-se sobre o Algarve e inunda Albufeira*
*RTP*
01 Nov, 2015, 17:32 / atualizado em 01 Nov, 2015, 17:34 | País


*O mau tempo abateu-se sobre o Algarve. Várias cidades da região estão inundadas e dezenas de ocorrências foram provocadas pelo temporal que se abateu na região. Albufeira e Quarteira são as regiões mais afetadas, mas há também registo de cheias em Faro.*

Apesar do aviso lançado pelas autoridades, a baixa de Albufeira ficou inundada, com a água a entrar em casas, restaurantes e noutros estabelecimentos comerciais.

A chuva parou por volta das 15h00, mas a situação permanecia difícil na baixa de Albufeira ao fim da tarde.

Nas zonas mais calmas, a reportagem da RTP comprovou que a água já estava a baixar mas nas ruas principais, nomeadamente junto dos bares, a água ainda corria com muita intensidade.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/mau-tempo-abate-se-sobre-o-algarve-e-inunda-albufeira_v870388

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreenBombeiros resgatam pessoas em Albufeira


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 18:03)

Antes de anoitecer dava para ver o escuro que vinha de SSE, vamos lá ver se aquilo não perde força
Já pinga


----------



## AJJ (1 Nov 2015 às 18:03)

Choveu basicamente o mesmo que no 20/2.

Qual o prazo de tempo que caiu a chuva ?


----------



## André Antas (1 Nov 2015 às 18:11)

E agora trovoada...que grande surpresa...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 18:13)

pareceu ter visto um relâmpago para SSW mas deve ter sido só impressão


----------



## André Antas (1 Nov 2015 às 18:18)

joralentejano disse:


> pareceu ter visto um relâmpago para SSW mas deve ter sido só impressão


Terá sido nessa direção...pertinho de Arraiolos...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 18:22)

André Antas disse:


> Terá sido nessa direção...pertinho de Arraiolos...


Sim, foi a SW de Evoramonte:
http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 18:27)

células a surgirem a SE de Badajoz, continuam a evoluir, espero que não se fiquem pelo caminho


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 18:37)

mais uma descarga a NW de Arraiolos...

Por aqui parece que o ar ficou morno


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2015 às 18:37)

Por aqui vento, vento que tem sido forte o dia todo de resto nada de chuva apenas algumas pingas por volta das 14h, estão a surgir células mas parece que vão passar a sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 18:50)




----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 18:54)

já chove puxada a vento


----------



## AMFC (1 Nov 2015 às 18:58)

De sagres a Lagos mais uma boa rega a caminho.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Nov 2015 às 19:03)

Aquela "coisa" por cima da Andalucia vai-nos afectar?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2015 às 19:05)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Aquela "coisa" por cima da Andalucia vai-nos afectar?



Sim, poderá gerar algum chuva forte, mas não da forma como foi no Algarve.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 19:12)

*Mau tempo Algarve: a EN125 completamente alagada*
Mau tempo e chuva intensa provocou várias inundações no Algarve como comprova este vídeo 

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/mau-...ompletamente-alagada/563656f10cf28f543249721e


----------



## MikeCT (1 Nov 2015 às 19:32)

Com esta rotação de sul, parece que vem aí mais chuva...


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 19:42)




----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2015 às 19:49)

Estremoz: aguaceiros variando de intensidade e por vezes puxados a vento...


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 19:52)

AMFC disse:


> De sagres a Lagos mais uma boa rega a caminho.



Também em Faro alguns aguaceiros limitados:







O que aconteceu em Albufeira tem contornos estranhos, é que a precipitação não foi excepcionalmente concentrada no tempo.
Analisando os registos da estação WU de Albufeira, conclui-se o seguinte.

Às 8h havia 23,1 mm acumulados com valores horários à volta dos 6mm.
A partir dessa hora, os acumulados horários foram aproximadamente:
13,0
8,4
21,5 (o acumulado em 60 minutos mais elevado de todo o dia)
13,0
19,8
10,7 (terminando às 14h a precipitação com um acumulado total de 109,5 mm)

Para ter havido aquelas inundações, é porque o sistema de drenagem da cidade não está, nem de perto, dimensionado para precipitações sustentadas na ordem dos 20mm/hora. Foi concebido tendo em conta espaços de acumulação que seriam preenchidos até um certo nível seguro e esperando que quando esse nível fosse atingido, a precipitação parasse, sucedendo-se o esvaziamento desses espaços. Simplesmente, a precipitação prolongou-se mais do que o tempo que fora previsto na concepção do sistema. Os prejuízos estão à vista. E resta saber se não havia entupimentos que foram negligenciados, apesar dos avisos. Terão andado equipas durante o fim-de-semana a limpar todos os sistemas de escoamento?


----------



## talingas (1 Nov 2015 às 20:00)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro que durou 20 segundos!  Isto continua sequinho. A temperatura sobe ligeiramente para os 17,6ºC  e o vento moderado a fraco com rajadas na ordem dos 40 km/h.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Nov 2015 às 20:05)

começam os telejornais e os tipicos vivo cá a muitos anos e nunca vi nada disto


----------



## trovoadas (1 Nov 2015 às 20:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 70,4mm acumulados em Fonte de Apra. Parece-me que os maiores acumulados foram junto ao litoral e mais para Barlavento. Na zona da serra entre Alte e Messines apanhei chuvas diluvianas e os ribeiros já davam sinais de sair fora dos leitos. Isto eram 11h da manhã. Às 10h00 a ribeira de Quarteira na zona da Tôr ainda se encontrava sequinha no entanto era incrível a quantidade de água que já descia pelos cerros. A cheia deve ser enorme!



Entretanto o acumulado subiu para os 75mm... parece que vem aí mais chuva...


----------



## talingas (1 Nov 2015 às 20:06)

Bem no final de contas está a cair uma chuvinha fraca... not bad..


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2015 às 20:07)

Aguaceiro bem forte a passar o aeródromo de Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 20:23)

Muito interessante este apanhado rápido do que é a drenagem e a urbanização em Albufeira. Sarcástico aplauso para os responsáveis. 

_A rua dos bares de Albufeira está transformada numa ribeira. A chuva que cai desde a madrugada veio colocar a nu, de forma mais evidente, aquilo que já era conhecido: a baixa da cidade é uma zona de alto risco de inundações. Desta vez, a situação foi mais grave – a água entrou pelas lojas até quase ao tecto e a Praia dos Pescadores transformou-se num mar de lama, onde foram desaguar móveis, electrodomésticos, baldes e tudo o que a enxurrada apanhou pela frente.

Mal a precipitação deixou de se fazer sentir de forma mais intensa, a partir das 14h30, centenas de habitantes saíram para a rua ver o espectáculo das águas em movimento. O miradouro do Pau da Bandeira foi dos locais mais concorridos. Uns recolhiam imagens para mais tarde recordar, outros deixavam cair lamentos e críticas. “Já se sabia que, mais tarde ou mais cedo, isto iria acontecer”, observava o antigo pescador Orlando Neves, criticando a qualidade das obras da Sociedade Polis, levadas a cabo ao tempo que José Sócrates ocupava a pasta de secretário de Estado do Ambiente. O plano de requalificação da cidade transformou o local conhecido por ribeira numa área urbanizada, que hoje se chama Avenida da Liberdade. Mas o pior foi que em “em vez de aumentarem o diâmetro das manilhas das águas pluviais, reduziram”.  

Um entretainer residente em Albufeira há muito tempo, António Dias, subscreve a tese, acrescentando: “ Os técnicos foram avisados pelos moradores, mas não quiseram dar ouvidos”. O pescador evoca a velha praia dos pescadores, quando o turismo ainda não tinha feito sentir os seus efeitos no urbanismo da cidade: “Ainda me recordo de o meu sogro ir por aqui acima [pela actual Rua 25 de Abril] com um barco a remos buscar pessoas a casa, quando havia inundações”.  Albufeira sempre foi vulnerável à queda de água.

De telemóvel na mão, a agente de viagens Frederica Costa tenta saber se estão bem as pessoas retidas em casa, porque o caudal das águas na rua não lhes permite sair. Aparentemente encontram-se livres de perigo, aguardam apenas o resgate dos bombeiros, feito com recurso a uma mota de água. “Vou perder tudo o que tenho no escritório, não sei calcular o prejuízo”, lamenta. Desde a última grande inundação, há cerca de oito anos, as companhias de seguros “não querem correr tão grandes riscos, e colocam muitas dificuldades para fazer seguros”, assegura.

Mas não foi só na cidade que o mau tempo se fez sentir. A ribeira que entra na praia de Santa Eulália saltou do leito, partiu os pontões e a ponte de madeira de acesso à zona balnear ficou destruída. Um pouco mais para nascente, nos Olhos d’ Água, as sarjetas entupiram a lama escorreu das arribas para a rua. Uma grande parte da areia da praia desapareceu. Na fonte de Boliqueime as águas que escorreram da zona do barrocal chegaram ao cruzamento da Estrada Nacional 125 e o local a que uns chamam poço e outros fonte de Boliqueime converteu-se  num lago, com a água a chegar a meio das portas das viaturas. Na fronteira do concelho de Loulé com Albufeira, as canas que se juntaram nos pilares da ponte do Barão formaram uma espécie de barragem, e as águas inundaram os campos em redor. _

_http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia/chuva-provoca-inundacoes-e-corte-de-estradas-no-algarve-1713005_


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2015 às 20:27)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro moderado por aqui, que fez elevar o acumulado para 55 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 20:33)

Dilúvio


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 20:51)

não consigo saber a quantidade de precipitação de albufeira... se almancil passou os 130mm, albufeira deve ter tido mais.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 20:55)

Loulé tem 134mm... aparentemente mais chuva que Albufeira com 110mm e no entanto...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2015 às 20:56)

Agreste disse:


> não consigo saber a quantidade de precipitação de albufeira... se almancil passou os 130mm, albufeira deve ter tido mais.



Segundo, esta estação em Albufeira, não chegou aos 110 mm. http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALGARVE1


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 20:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo, esta estação em Albufeira, não chegou aos 110 mm. http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALGARVE1



Loulé que a gente sabe ser o penico do Algarve não teve estes problemas estruturais.

Fica assim o podio:

26-10-1997 (274mm) Monchique
13-10-1989 (165mm) Faro
01-11-2015 (134mm) Loulé-Almancil


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 21:18)

Agreste disse:


> não consigo saber a quantidade de precipitação de albufeira... se almancil passou os 130mm, albufeira deve ter tido mais.





Agreste disse:


> Loulé tem 134mm... aparentemente mais chuva que Albufeira com 110mm e no entanto...



Já analisei a precipitação de Albufeira, hora a hora até, numa mensagem na página anterior. As listas estão intercaladas com erros mas é possível extrair a série correcta de registos de 5 em 5 minutos.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-novembro-2015.8480/page-12#post-520602

Foram 109,5 mm.

Já agora Carvoeiro segue com 106,2 mm; Quarteira 123,4 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 21:25)

Vídeo de algumas imagens captadas durante a tarde de hoje, já depois da altura de maior chuva, na zona de Albufeira, Tunes, Vale de Parra, Lagoa dos Salgados, Ribeira de Alcantarilha e Praia de Vale de Olival. Já não foi possível chegar ao centro de Albufeira, dadas as estradas fechadas. Mas dá para perceber toda a água que enchia os campos e linhas de água.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 21:31)

*Homem desaparecido em Boliqueime*
A sua viatura foi encontrada submersa e sem ocupantes. Tinha saído de casa para fazer compras

Um homem está desaparecido desde a tarde de hoje, tendo a viatura em que circulava sido encontrada submersa em Boliqueime, freguesia do concelho de Loulé, no Algarve, disse à Lusa fonte da Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR). 
Segundo mesma fonte, a GNR encontrou durante a tarde uma viatura submersa e sem ocupantes, mas é desconhecido o paradeiro daquele que seria o único ocupante, um homem idoso que não voltou após ter saído de casa para fazer compras, encontrando-se incontactável". 

A fonte especificou que a viatura foi encontrada com um dos vidros partido, "desconhecendo-se se por força das águas ou de uma tentativa do ocupante abandonar a mesma".

A mesma fonte indicou que estão a ser feitas diligências no sentido de tentar encontrar o homem, tendo, inclusive, sido pedida a intervenção de uma equipa do Grupo de Intervenção de Proteção e Socorro (GIPS) da GNR especializada neste tipo de ocorrências. 

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/b...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 21:35)

Esta nova linha de células está a derivar para norte à medida que também roda em torno do seu extremo sudoeste. Formam-se novas células na extremidade Leste da linha, vai atingir de Olhão a Portimão:


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 21:38)

Já chove novamente no Carvoeiro.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 21:41)

StormRic disse:


> Já chove novamente no Carvoeiro.



Sim... já começou outra vez....


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 21:41)

Continua a chover moderado, se não se dissipar parece vir mais chuva de Espanha


----------



## james (1 Nov 2015 às 21:44)

No Algarve,  infelizmente,  já há um desaparecido.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 21:46)

Bem... ou sou eu que já não vejo bem, ou é o site do IPMA que não tem os dados perceptíveis...
Onde é que se consegue apanhar os acumulados até esta hora das estações do IPMA no Algarve? Sem ser preciso estar a somar as barras do gráfico?


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 21:46)

A ribeira de Albufeira tb recebe água de Ferreiras, e muitos sítios da cidade em ci.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 21:49)

Que bem chovebela noite água


----------



## AndréGM22 (1 Nov 2015 às 21:50)

parece que albufeira tem algum íman, aquela linha parece que vai lá bater em cheio :/


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2015 às 21:50)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Ao longo do dia de domingo foram vários os espetadores da SIC que partilharam connosco imagens impressionantes da tempestade que se abateu sobre o Algarve. Mostramos-lhe alguns desses momentos e alguns dos vídeos que circularam esta tarde pelas redes sociais.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 21:51)

ecobcg disse:


> Bem... ou sou eu que já não vejo bem, ou é o site do IPMA que não tem os dados perceptíveis...
> Onde é que se consegue apanhar os acumulados até esta hora das estações do IPMA no Algarve? Sem ser preciso estar a somar as barras do gráfico?



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=554&idEstacao=554

É aquela ligação _tortuosa_: estações on-line > Representação gráfica horária > Variação horária (versão em flash)

Eu já actualizo o quadro com todas.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 21:52)

Voltou chuva de novo com bastante intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 21:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Sem ser preciso estar a somar as barras do gráfico?



Acumulados de hoje na região sul, até às 20:00


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 21:55)

Perfeitamente dispensável esta nova linha de células a acercar-se da costa sul:






Já há acréscimos de 1 a 2mm nas estações de Carvoeiro a Almancil.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 21:56)

Fotos de Carlos Namor no Facebook





Foto de Nelson Brito, no Facebook

É a estrada de acesso à baixa de Albufeira


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 21:59)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados de hoje na região sul, até às 20:00



Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 22:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
> Ao longo do dia de domingo foram vários os espetadores da SIC que partilharam connosco imagens impressionantes da tempestade que se abateu sobre o Algarve. Mostramos-lhe alguns desses momentos e alguns dos vídeos que circularam esta tarde pelas redes sociais.



Não são precipitações horárias que mal tocaram os 20 mm que fazem isto. As próprias estimativas do radar para os acumulados não justificam uma inundação daquela ordem, seriam precisos valores superiores a 40 mm por hora ou mais, ou então a urbanização está tão mal concebida que canaliza tudo de uma área enorme para a baixa de Albufeira.





























Reparem bem nas cores da escala de acumulados que atingem a zona de Albufeira ou mesmo para o interior: nunca chegam aos valores rosa de topo, ficam no máximo à volta dos 15-20 mm e já é ser generoso.
Como é que acumulados destes arrastam automóveis e põem *1,80m *de água nas ruas?

Isto é de certeza consequência de terem feito desvios e encanamentos de linhas de água, aliado à impermeabilização de uma larga zona periférica da cidade.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 22:14)

StormRic disse:


> Não são precipitações horárias que mal tocaram os 20 mm que fazem isto. As próprias estimativas do radar para os acumulados não justificam uma inundação daquela ordem, seriam precisos valores superiores a 40 mm por hora ou mais, ou então a urbanização está tão mal concebida que canaliza tudo de uma área enorme para a baixa de Albufeira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Cheias em Albufeira, fenómeno tão antigo quanto a ocupação do vale ribeirinho*
http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/11...-antigo-quanto-a-ocupacao-do-vale-ribeirinho/


----------



## AndréGM22 (1 Nov 2015 às 22:15)

Não conheço a situação concreta da cidade de albufeira, mas com a importância que se dá ao planeamento em Portugal é bem possível que seja esse o caso


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 22:22)

Mais uma entrada de chuva forte, para a zona afectada:


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 22:22)

Já vai chovendo mais forte em Carvoeiro.. acumulado a subir...


----------



## MikeCT (1 Nov 2015 às 22:24)

Em Faro(cidade) já parou a chuva, e acumulou mais 1,6mm


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2015 às 22:42)

StormRic disse:


> Não são precipitações horárias que mal tocaram os 20 mm que fazem isto. As próprias estimativas do radar para os acumulados não justificam uma inundação daquela ordem, seriam precisos valores superiores a 40 mm por hora ou mais, ou então a urbanização está tão mal concebida que canaliza tudo de uma área enorme para a baixa de Albufeira.
> 
> Reparem bem nas cores da escala de acumulados que atingem a zona de Albufeira ou mesmo para o interior: nunca chegam aos valores rosa de topo, ficam no máximo à volta dos 15-20 mm e já é ser generoso.
> Como é que acumulados destes arrastam automóveis e põem *1,80m *de água nas ruas?
> ...



Para onde escorrem os 10 centímetros de água que caíram naqueles campos delimitados por: Alpouvar, Vale de Santa Maria, Pátio e Caliços?






Parece-me, assim à partida, que Albufeira é uma barreira à água que ali se acumulou. A água inundou os campos e teve que correr para algum lado.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 22:44)

ecobcg disse:


> *Cheias em Albufeira, fenómeno tão antigo quanto a ocupação do vale ribeirinho*
> http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/11...-antigo-quanto-a-ocupacao-do-vale-ribeirinho/



Imprescindível ler isto.

Do qual extraio esta parte. É que não há avisos vermelhos e tragédias passadas que demovam o *urbanismo criminoso* neste país.

"
Na realidade, a ribeira foi sendo canalizada em conduta ao longo dos últimos 100 anos, e simultaneamente, foram sendo construídas mais habitações/prédios nas “margens” e sobre o seu leito. Ainda em 2009 foi intervencionado mais um troço, uma obra polémica entre o Parque de Campismo e o Centro de Saúde.

Sendo as cheias um fenómeno cíclico e normal no clima mediterrânico, e a função dos cursos de água tão-somente transportá-la, seja ela muita ou pouca, a ocorrência de cheias fluviais em Albufeira são, nas circunstâncias atuais, uma verdadeira “bomba relógio”, de consequências imprevisíveis, que urge corrigir.

Quanto a responsáveis, somente o Homem o é, afinal ocupou, usou e abusou de uma área que não era sua, mas da Ribeira de Albufeira."



*Autor:* Aurélio Nuno Cabrita é engenheiro de ambiente e investigador de História Local e Regional


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 22:44)

Que chuvada grande aqui em Silves!


----------



## PTG (1 Nov 2015 às 22:48)

Hoje as temperaturas variaram entre uma máxima de 18,0°C e uma mínima de 13,1°C. Neste momento chuva fraca.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Nov 2015 às 22:48)

AnDré disse:


> Para onde escorrem os 10 centímetros de água que caíram naqueles campos delimitados por: Alpouvar, Vale de Santa Maria, Pátio e Caliços?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda falta mais para norte, até a freguesia de Ferreiras onde começa a ribeira.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 22:57)

Continua a chover moderado, nada de exageros, assim está bom


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 23:01)

a ribeira está artificial desde lá de cima do parque de campismo... o troço final é que não tem largura suficiente para acomodar estas chuvadas.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 23:04)

Para além da chuva, o vento também aumentou...

64km/h em Carvoeiro de rajada máxima ainda há pouco


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2015 às 23:08)

Praia Maria Luísa, perto de Albufeira





















Fotos Praia Maria Luísa Restaurante Facebook.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 23:19)

a situação de Albufeira só terá solução construindo um reservatório ou uma barragem que possa modelar a cheia... o resto é atirar dinheiro para o lixo.

Talvez sacrificando o parque de campismo... seria obra que a CMA não faria tão cedo por não ter verbas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2015 às 23:33)

ecobcg disse:


> Praia Maria Luísa, perto de Albufeira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Praia que frequento anualmente e sempre me perguntei "Isto no Inverno levará água?". Bem... Aqui está a minha resposta.


----------



## David sf (1 Nov 2015 às 23:36)

Foi criado um tópico sobre as inundações de hoje no Algarve, pelo que agradecemos que a discussão sobre as suas causas continue por lá (http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/cheias-no-algarve-1-novembro-2015.8484/). Obrigado.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2015 às 23:47)

Chuva forte, ouve-se bem no telhado  bela rega.
13,4°C 96% HR


----------



## talingas (2 Nov 2015 às 00:17)

Aqui continua uma chuvinha "molha parvos" e nada mais.. 12,6°C


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2015 às 00:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Chuva forte, ouve-se bem no telhado  bela rega.
> 13,4°C 96% HR



Como estão as coisas por Arronches/Campo Maior? O radar mostra precipitação aí nessa zona há já muitas horas seguidas...


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2015 às 08:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Como estão as coisas por Arronches/Campo Maior? O radar mostra precipitação aí nessa zona há já muitas horas seguidas...


Por Arronches, ouve momentos de chuva forte mas a única coisa que fez foi alagar os campos e subir um pouco o caudal da ribeira,  mas não ouve problemas...


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2015 às 09:17)

Bom dia 
Nem vou comentar o que aconteceu no Algarve, porque é bastante triste.
Quanto a ontem, fugi até Évora, onde cheguei por volta da hora de almoço e não choveu até às 16h30 (apanhei chuvada entre o aeródromo e Viana do Alentejo), de resto a viagem foi marcada por muito vento, até dificultava a condução.

Hoje está frio, tudo encharcado, algumas nuvens altas e outras com cara de chuva do lado do mar.


----------



## cookie (2 Nov 2015 às 09:26)

Impressionantes as imagens... Esperemos que nao haja vítimas... Para contrastar e contrariamente ao que os media veicularam, o mau tempo não afetou todo o país. Ontem na zona do Porto esteve um estranho dia de verão e à noite o termómetro marcava 20 graus.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2015 às 09:29)

A chuva vai caindo certinha por Portalegre


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2015 às 10:22)

Aguaceiros fortes aqui na zona, com rajadas bem fortes!
86,9km/h em Carvoeiro às 10h09

Valores finais de ontem:
Sitio das Fontes:    74,8mm
Carvoeiro:    114,6mm


----------



## actioman (2 Nov 2015 às 10:34)

Bom dia.

A meteorologia é assim, tem destas coisas, é certamente muito "interessante" para quem olha para ela sob o ponto de vista dos fenómenos em si, mas tem esta vertente trágica quando nos afecta directa ou indirectamente... Muitas das vezes a culpa até é do homem que não planifica correctamente que se quer impor à natureza e quando ela quer mostra-nos sempre quem "manda" realmente. Como quase todos, gosto de poder assistir a fenómenos extremos, muita chuva, muito vento, grandes nevões, frios intensos, granizos, trovoadas épicas, mas... estas coisas quase sempre têm um mas...
Uma força e ânimo para seguirem em frente aos algarvios e onde há más planificações façam barulho, obriguem quem tem responsabilidades a assumirem os erros ou pelo menos a corrigirem-nos quanto antes, porque não sabemos o dia, mas garantidamente situações como as de ontem ocorrerão num futuro, com maior ou menor período de retorno, mas ocorrerão!

Desculpem pelo off-topic, mas tinha de ser porque todos somos pessoas, ontem foi no Algarve amanhã pode ser à porta das nossas casas!

Por cá o dia de ontem foi de tranquilidade até perto das 18h30, onde a chuva também marcou presença com alguns momentos de precipitação moderada e puxada a vento, Fiquei com um acumulado total de 14,6mm.

O dia de hoje amanheceu com céu muito nublado e chuviscos, registo neste momento 2,2mm. A temperatura actual é de uns fresquinhos 13ºC.


----------



## james (2 Nov 2015 às 10:46)

Infelizmente , já há uma vítima mortal do temporal de ontem no Algarve .


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2015 às 11:14)

Por aqui o céu está a ficar bastante cinzento, já chove fraco a moderado e tocada a vento.
A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (V.N. Milfontes).

Edit 11:17
Chove mesmo muito e com bastante vento!


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2015 às 11:47)

Aqui parou de chover agora.

Vídeos acabados de publicar de Albufeira:


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2015 às 11:57)

Esses vídeos devem ser a consequência de uma célula algo intensa que passou há instantes por Albufeira.


----------



## Thomar (2 Nov 2015 às 12:12)

Bom dia! Vai chovendo bem por Ponte de Sôr. Está mais fresco do que hoje ás 8H, a temperatura ronda os +15ºC.
O vento é fraco e o céu está totalmente coberto.


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2015 às 12:43)

normais aguaceiros em Faro... ao final da tarde vamos ter o regresso da chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2015 às 12:44)

Dia de inverno,  chuva fraca, como sempre nevoeiro na serra e frio, segundo as estações da cidade a temperatura ronda os 12/13°C.
*A reportar de Portalegre*


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2015 às 13:07)

Volta a chover de moderada a forte.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Nov 2015 às 13:10)

V.R.S.A.

Manha marcada por um céu altamente fotogénico e 'catrapázios' de agua. De manha trovejou.

Cumps


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2015 às 13:50)

Por aqui continua a chover às pancadas. Vem um aguaceiro pequeno, despeja bem mas bem, acompanhado de muito vento e depois adeus. 
Mas está frio, 16ºC.


----------



## MikeCT (2 Nov 2015 às 14:36)

Agreste disse:


> normais aguaceiros em Faro... ao final da tarde vamos ter o regresso da chuva.



E não há já videos na net? (estou a brincar) . Com a euforia das imagens de ontem, agora cai um aguaceiro e aparecem logo dezenas de videos na net como se fosse algo extraordinário...

Por Faro (cidade) alguns aguaceiros dispersos que renderam 1,4mm para já.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2015 às 16:03)

Boas,
Dia de chuva entre fraca e moderada. Está fresco, a temperatura ronda os 11/12ºc


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2015 às 17:03)

Vai chovendo por aqui novamente, de forma fraca a e com céu cerrado. O vento continua a soprar bem.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2015 às 18:10)

Não chove, está frio, este vento moderado ainda faz com que a sensação seja ainda mais fria


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 19:16)

Acumulados do evento que começou precisamente ao mesmo tempo que o mês. Observando a situação que já se desenrola desde Outubro, poderemos estar com um outono no Algarve ao estilo do final dos anos 80. Noto que a anomalia positiva das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas rodeia todo o litoral sul, para além de se estender consideravelmente para sul-sudoeste. As cut-off's têm assim boas condições de alimentação de ar húmido.












Os contrastes entre o Algarve, em particular o litoral, e o sueste e zona central do Baixo Alentejo são notáveis.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Nov 2015 às 20:28)

Boas

Fonte de Apra fechou o dia de ontem com 77,2mm. Hoje segue com 23,4 mm, acumulado que tem subido de forma quase constante ao longo do dia. Outro dia muito chuvoso portanto. Quanto ao acumulado de ontem e analisando as imagens de radar nota-se que a precipitação constante e intensa situou-se mais a Oeste de Fonte de Apra (em Loulé choveu muito mais, por exemplo). As elevações do Barrocal e serra do Caldeirão situadas nessa linha sueste/noroeste também absorveram  bastante precipitação. Não sei se o prémio irá para uma zona do litoral entre Faro e Portimão ou se para alguma zona elevada mais a Norte.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2015 às 20:36)

Chove bem,


----------



## trepkos (2 Nov 2015 às 21:13)

A chuva por Évora cai fraca e certinha.

Está uma boa noite de inverno. A temperatura ronda os 13 graus.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2015 às 21:14)

chuva miudinha mas que cai com intensidade já á mais de 45 minutos, ideal para os terrenos


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2015 às 21:53)

Chuva forte agora está apenas um eco azul no radar, a chuva continua a ser miudinha mas agora cai com grande intensidade.
EDIT(22:00): grande chuvada   não estava à espera de chuva tão forte


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2015 às 22:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, ao longo do dia caíram aguaceiros fortes, passando a chuva fraca a partir das 16h30m.

Máxima: 19.3ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC
actual: 17.9ºC

Precipitação: 10 mm


----------



## PTG (2 Nov 2015 às 22:41)

Hoje por cá foi um dia de chuva com a temperatura a variar entre os 13,5°C e os 12,2°C. A HR oscilou entre os 83% e os 77%.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2015 às 23:35)

Depois de algum tempo fraca/moderada, volta a chover com intensidade, chuva sempre miudinha


----------



## vamm (3 Nov 2015 às 09:27)

Bom dia 
Ontem pelas 21h começou a chegar um nevoeiro daqueles que molham a Relíquias (Odemira) e estava uma noite mesmo fresca.
Hoje, céu nublado e já não estava tanto frio. Quando cheguei à Ribeira da Azenha (V. N. de Milfontes), um pouco mais a Sul, talvez Odemira ou mais acima, estava já com cara de chuva e agora está a passar mesmo aqui ao lado isto, bem negro e a ganhar aquele cinza mesmo de chuva:


----------



## vamm (3 Nov 2015 às 10:03)

Já chove bem por aqui há 5 min, a linha acabou por subir um pouco.


----------



## PTG (3 Nov 2015 às 11:00)

Hoje pelas 08:00, estavam 12,5ºC e 84% de HR. Manhã com nevoeiro intenso.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2015 às 19:50)

de manhã o céu estava nublado por Arronches e quando cheguei a Portalegre havia muito nevoeiro, nas partes mais altas da cidade era praticamente cerrado. De tarde o sol ainda apareceu mas já para o final voltou a ficar nublado.
Máxima de *17,6ºC* e mínima de *11,8ºC *
Agora *14,9ºC 94% HR e vento fraco *


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2015 às 21:26)

está a pingar, a temperatura subiu para *15,2ºC...*
Vamos ver o que este evento trás, este fim de semana já volta o sol, finalmente um f.d.s com bom tempo...também faz falta uns diazinhos de bom tempo mas esperemos que não seja para ficar o mês todo.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2015 às 22:50)

Boas,
á pouco ainda choveu fraco que deu para molhar o chão, temperatura estagnada nos *15,2ºC, 96% HR vento fraco *


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2015 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

Vai chovendo por aqui de forma fraca, mas já vai acumulando. Não deve durar muito pois a frente será rápida a passar.

Depois, é receber a chegada do Verão de S. Martinho.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2015 às 10:27)

Bom dia

O mês já acumula valores que variam desde acima da média normal do mês até valores reduzidos, inferiores a 10 mm, que nem chegam para regar, como seria natural nesta altura do ano:






Algumas estações tem apresentado falhas de funcionamento e os totais registados serão inferiores aos reais, como se percebe pelo quadro seguinte.

Os acumulados horários desde o dia 2, até hoje à 8h:






Fóia tem uma parte da série a fundo cinzento devido a incerteza dos valores. Quando um pluviómetro fica entupido a série de valores passa a apresentar valores que não excedem 0,2 mm repetindo-se 0,1 mm muitas vezes. No entanto, neste caso, é possível que o registo corresponda a precipitação real, devido a nevoeiro e à altitude da estação.

Apesar das falhas aleatórias de Mértola, é provável que o total registado esteja bastante próximo do real, por comparação com os ecos de radar nessas alturas. Os totais de Portel e Alcoutim são, obviamente, irreais, devido às longas falhas.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2015 às 10:43)

Bom dia 

Hoje pelas 7h40 caiu um bom aguaceiro em Relíquias e no caminho para a Ribeira da Azenha só chuva fraca/moderada, algo que tem caído continuamente aqui na costa. Parece que vai ser um dia de _chuva molha tolos _


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2015 às 12:41)

A chuva que durava desde esta manhãzinha, por aqui já não cai há 20min.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2015 às 13:13)

Choveu bem quando começou,  agora continua a cair chuva miudinha,  tal com estava previsto não choveu muito, 2/3mm no máximo...agora que venha o sol que também faz falta durante uns dias, está tudo bem regado,  esperemos é que o AA não venha para ficar senão estraga tudo.


----------



## MikeCT (4 Nov 2015 às 14:32)

Chuva miudinha mas constante em Almancil, onde me encontro, desde as 12h. 
3.3mm acumulado em Almancil
1,0mm acumulado em Faro (cidade)


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2015 às 15:25)

Continua a chuva miudinha
O céu tão depressa fica mais escuro como mais claro 
15:10h





15:15




chuva chata esta 
*15,9ºC  99% HR vento moderado *


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2015 às 16:59)

pouco que contar nos próximos dias... pelo menos até dia 15 de novembro não deve voltar a chover.

Já ultrapassamos a média do mês em Faro pelo que não será um problema. 

Vamos ver até onde vão as temperaturas mínimas neste período. Agora é o tempo dos dias agradáveis e das noites frias. Vai arrefecer.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2015 às 17:02)

Mais 4,4mm em Carvoeiro e mais 7mm no Sitio das Fontes hoje. O mês segue com um total de 124,4mm e 88,0mm respectivamente.

Venha o sol agora durante uns dias...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2015 às 18:45)

Boas,
Parou de chover por volta das 16:00h e ainda fui dar uma voltinha pelo campo e tirei algumas fotos
O Sol ainda apareceu ao final do dia e foi assim:








terrinha do lado esquerdo:




Serra de S. Mamede ao fundo, a serra mais alta não se vê porque está coberta por aquele nevoeiro que se vê mesmo em frente:




E por último:é bom ver isto 




Máxima de *17,1ºC* e mínima de *14,4ºC*
Agora *14,8ºC 98% HR vento nulo *


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2015 às 20:37)

Nevoeiro em altura, dá para ver perfeitamente com as luzes da vila...*14,6ºC 100% HR vento fraco*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2015 às 20:53)

o nevoeiro já apanhou a parte mais alta da vila, está a descer mas aqui ainda não há, temperatura a descer *14,3ºC *nota-se que está a refrescar depressa


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2015 às 21:15)

Já cá chegou abaixo  visibilidade a ficar muito reduzida, a temperatura está mais baixa aqui do que nas estações aqui perto, mas está a refrescar bastante devido ao nevoeiro por isso vou acreditar, *14,1ºC 100% HR vento nulo *


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2015 às 22:41)

O nevoeiro ainda levantou e até pensei que ia desaparecer mas agora está cerrado, visibilidade muito reduzida como podem ver




A qualidade não é a melhor mas á noite já se sabe, mas dá para ter uma ideia de como está
Está perigoso para conduzir.
Este nevoeiro está me a fazer lembrar de um dia no inverno passado em que a temperatura máxima não passou dos 3ºC nunca tinha visto uma temperatura tão baixa durante o dia.
Estão *13,7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2015 às 22:53)

joralentejano disse:


> fui dar uma voltinha pelo campo e tirei algumas fotos





joralentejano disse:


> visibilidade muito reduzida como podem ver



 boas fotos! Gostamos muito de ver isto!
Parece que já está tudo a verdejar. Que belas vistas tens daí nessa "voltinha", gosto mesmo desse largo horizonte até S.Mamede.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2015 às 23:01)

StormRic disse:


> boas fotos! Gostamos muito de ver isto!
> Parece que já está tudo a verdejar. Que belas vistas tens daí nessa "voltinha", gosto mesmo desse largo horizonte até S.Mamede.


Sim, já está a ficar tudo verde, e a correr também, nem parece que á 2 meses atrás estava tudo seco.
Do sitio onde tirei a foto consegue-se ver a Serra praticamente de uma ponta á outra. É uma das melhores vistas aqui da vila  melhor ainda quando o horizonte está limpo.
-----------------
temperatura continua a descer, *13,4ºC **100% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2015 às 23:12)

Parece que está a chover a rua e os carros estão todos molhados e até os telhados pingam, nevoeiro bastante denso e daquele que molha.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2015 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
continua o nevoeiro cerrado com 13,1°C


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2015 às 19:04)

Boa Noite
Como já tinha dito no post anterior, manhã de muito nevoeiro em Arronches mas quando cheguei a Portalegre por volta das 8:00h não havia nada, são grandes diferenças em poucos km's, mas o céu estava muito nublado. Durante a tarde ainda caiu aquela chuva "molha parvos".
Máxima de* 17,1ºC *e mínima de *11,6ºC *
Agora* céu muito nublado* *16,4ºC 92% HR vento nulo*
Agora que venha sol...já ouço pessoas a reclamar porque não conseguem secar a roupa


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2015 às 20:48)

Boas,
Céu estrelado com *15,9ºC 94% HR vento nulo*


----------



## PTG (5 Nov 2015 às 22:24)

Hoje a temperatura variou entre os 13,4°C e os 17,6°C. A HR variou entre os 78% e os 84%. Neste momento estão 16,2°C. Nao chove.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2015 às 22:26)

temperatura a descer depressa *15,3ºC* humidade a subir *98% HR* e o nevoeiro já começa a aparecer rapidamente, zona mais alta da vila já a ficar tapada, por aqui ainda não há...já cai uma grande maresia, nota-se pelos carros


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2015 às 23:44)

O nevoeiro aparece e desaparece e está frio *14,3ºC 99% vento nulo.*


----------



## PTG (6 Nov 2015 às 09:37)

Hoje pelas 8:30 já estavam 18,0ºC e céu limpo, finalmente!!


----------



## Thomar (6 Nov 2015 às 09:52)

PTG disse:


> Hoje pelas 8:30 já estavam *18,0ºC e céu limpo*, finalmente!!



Por aqui exactamente igual, com vento fraco a nulo.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Nov 2015 às 14:43)

Belo dia de sol por aqui, com temperaturas nos 23ºC, vento fraco e pessoal na praia.
Tshirt já ao serviço outra vez...


----------



## vamm (6 Nov 2015 às 18:52)

Tirando o nevoeiro excessivo desta manhã entre Colos e o Cercal, poderia dizer que era um autêntico dia de verão.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2015 às 19:15)

Boa Noite
Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, dia bastante agradável e assim vai continuar pelo menos até meio do mês.
Máxima de* 22,8ºC *e mínima de *13,4**ºC  *parece que estamos em Março.
Agora* 17,6ºC 85% HR vento fraco a nulo*


----------



## PTG (6 Nov 2015 às 23:50)

Hoje a temperatura variou entre os 20,7°C e os 14,5°C. A HR entre os 85% e os 73%. Neste momento estão 18,8°C.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2015 às 12:48)

Bom dia
Está um dia de verão mesmo, já só vejo pessoas de manga curta.
Céu limpo, sol intenso que ate faz doer a cabeça  já estão *23,4°C  61% HR e vento moderado de leste, *esse era desnecessário


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2015 às 13:57)

*24,1°C *


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2015 às 17:43)

Estremoz: hoje parou nos 23,6 ºC, um pouco longe dos 24,7 ºC que tenho como recorde para Novembro, ocorrido no dia 1 de Novembro do ano passado.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2015 às 19:57)

Boa Noite 
Dia de verão como já tinha dito, este ano o frio teima em não chegar.
Máxima: *24,7ºC*
Mínima: *14,7ºC*
Diferença de 10 graus
Agora: *20,8ºC 71% HR vento fraco de E.
*


----------



## PTG (8 Nov 2015 às 00:27)

Durante o dia de sábado, dia 7 de Novembro, as temperaturas variaram entre os 22,3°C e os 17,3°C. Neste momento estão 19,4°C.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2015 às 17:05)

Mais um dia primaveril, céu limpo e nem uma nuvem se avistou, parece que este mês é anticiclone para dar e venderse ficar apenas por este mês já nós estamos bem.
Máxima: *23,2ºC*
Mínima: *14,4ºC*
Agora:* 22,1ºC 51% HR vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2015 às 19:43)

*16,1ºC *tem estado a descer depressa,* 72% HR  vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2015 às 21:19)

*15,4ºC*


----------



## PTG (8 Nov 2015 às 22:31)

Hoje mais um dia de "verão de S.Martinho". As temperaturas oscilaram entre os 21,0°C e os 15,8°C que é a temperatura actual.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2015 às 23:16)

*15,3ºC 77% HR vento fraco de NNW*


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2015 às 12:26)

Sol quentíssimo, ate enjoa aqui em Portalegre a temperatura já está entre os 22/23°C memorável este mês de novembro de 2015 quanto às temperaturas, este ano não tem sido nada normal


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2015 às 12:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Sol quentíssimo, ate enjoa aqui em Portalegre a temperatura já está entre os 22/23°C memorável este mês de novembro de 2015 quanto às temperaturas, este ano não tem sido nada normal



 Nem em chuva!! não tenho memoria de um ano tão seco... nem 300mm levo ainda


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2015 às 12:53)

miguel disse:


> Nem em chuva!! não tenho memoria de um ano tão seco... nem 300mm levo ainda


Ano para esquecer,  vá lá como outubro até se safou...este mês é mais uma vez com o anticiclone em cima, esperemos que não se venha a repetir o tédio do inverno passado...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2015 às 14:35)

Estações do wunderground já a marcar 24°C, a estação do ipma registou 25,5°C na última hora aqui em Portalegre, sol abrasador  que novembro tão anormal


----------



## StormyAlentejo (9 Nov 2015 às 15:49)

Como já tinha dito há uns dias atrás, apesar de quererem fazer ver que não, estas temperaturas são absurdamente anormais para esta época do ano. 
26º em Serpa é ridículo para um verão de S. Martinho. Apesar da minha curta lembrança, não me recordo de temperaturas tão altas por esta altura em outros anos. 
Não sei se isto poderá ter a ver com o facto de estarmos em ano de El Niño...


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 18:34)

jotajota disse:


> Como já tinha dito há uns dias atrás, apesar de quererem fazer ver que não, estas temperaturas são absurdamente anormais para esta época do ano.
> 26º em Serpa é ridículo para um verão de S. Martinho. Apesar da minha curta lembrança, não me recordo de temperaturas tão altas por esta altura em outros anos.
> Não sei se isto poderá ter a ver com o facto de estarmos em ano de El Niño...



Para tirar definitivamente as dúvidas, estão aqui as máximas de Novembro de 1931 a 2010, apenas com a falta dos anos 1961-70.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/normais-climatologicas.7197/page-3#post-521901


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2015 às 20:26)

Mais um dia quente
Máxima: *23,8ºC*
Mínima: *12,1ºC*
Agora *16,8ºC 71% HR vento nulo
*


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2015 às 21:15)

vento NNE apareceu e a temperatura está agora nos *17,9ºC *se fosse em anos normais por esta altura o vento de leste devia descer a temperatura e não subir, humidade também desceu, *64% HR*

EDIT(21:25): já a descer, *17,3ºC*


----------



## PTG (9 Nov 2015 às 23:01)

Hoje as temperaturas variaram entre os 21,6°C e os 14,9°C. Neste momento estão 18,2°C.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2015 às 23:31)

Boas
céu estrelado com *14,4ºC 81% HR vento nulo.*


----------



## StormyAlentejo (10 Nov 2015 às 09:38)

StormRic disse:


> Para tirar definitivamente as dúvidas, estão aqui as máximas de Novembro de 1931 a 2010, apenas com a falta dos anos 1961-70.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/normais-climatologicas.7197/page-3#post-521901


Obrigado pelo registo!  
Foi como disseste, devido ao facto de nos anos anteriores os valores terem sido mais baixos, estes valores despertam a sensação de ser uma situação anómala.


----------



## vamm (10 Nov 2015 às 13:32)

Bem, nem tenho vindo muito aqui porque tem sido mais do mesmo todos os dias: muito calor, apesar da manhã começar fresca, com muito orvalho e nevoeiro só nas zonas mais baixas. Temos tido dias melhores agora do que propriamente no verão, porque o vento é nulo!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2015 às 18:29)

Boa Noite
Mais um dia quente, mas um pouco menos que ontem...
Máxima: *22,9ºC*
Mínima: *11,8ºC*
Hoje tive direito de ver o pôr do sol do ponto mais alto de Portalegre, uma vista brutal sem dúvida infelizmente o telemóvel ficou sem bateria e não pude fotografar 
Agora *16,4ºC 71% HR vento nulo.*


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Nov 2015 às 18:57)

Boas, tirei estas fotos na semana passada num dos pontos mais altos de Portalegre:


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2015 às 19:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas, tirei estas fotos na semana passada num dos pontos mais altos de Portalegre:


Uma grande vista 
Boas fotos


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2015 às 21:23)

*15,1ºC 73% HR vento fraco de N*


----------



## PTG (10 Nov 2015 às 22:23)

Hoje mais um dia de calor com as temperaturas a variarem entre os 20,5°C e os 14,8°C que é a actual temperatura. A HR variou entre os 68% e os 58%.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2015 às 22:41)

estão *14,4ºC, 79% HR e vento fraco de NNW, *vento este que faz com que a sensação seja mais fria, os vidros das janelas até estão embaciados por causa das diferenças de temperatura.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2015 às 00:01)

À medida que os dias vão passando as temperaturas noturnas vão sendo mais frias, estão *13,2°C *e continua a descer bem, vai lançada hoje.


----------



## PTG (11 Nov 2015 às 10:15)

Pelas 08:00 estavam 13,3ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2015 às 17:15)

Boa Tarde
Mais um dia primaveril, amplitude térmica cada maior
Máx:* 23,3ºC* 
Min: *10,6ºC*
Agora já praticamente sol posto:




Nuvens altas e cirrus para WNW




O fumo que se vê é de uma queimada que alguém anda a fazer 
Agora já a descer *19,8ºC 59% HR vento nulo*


----------



## PTG (11 Nov 2015 às 22:22)

Hoje, embora ainda quente, aqui as temperaturas variaram entre os 19,8°C e os 13,1°C. Neste momento estão 14,7°C.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2015 às 22:31)

Que frio  tenho dois sensores lá fora, um marca *13,2ºC *e outro *12,8ºC *e o carro marca *11ºC, *ter um rio aqui a passar mesmo ao lado tem alguma influência, ...*vento praticamente nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2015 às 23:32)

*12,9ºC* no sensor mais fiável, *12,4ºC* no outro, talvez a temperatura já vá abaixo dos 10ºC hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Nov 2015 às 20:06)

Boas Noites 
Manhã bastante fria já, pelas 07:30h havia algum nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas, onde passa o rio o carro chegou a marcar* 8ºC *e quando chego a Portalegre a diferença de temperatura era grande, notava-se muito menos frio. Tarde um pouco mais fresca que as anteriores.
Máx: *22,1ºC*
Min: *9,8ºC*
Agora* 14,8ºC 78% HR vento nulo
*


----------



## PTG (12 Nov 2015 às 22:30)

Hoje uma máxima de 18,9°C e uma mínima de 12,4°C. A HR variou entre os 73% e os 60%. Neste momento estão 15,1°C e 65% de HR.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Nov 2015 às 22:33)

Frio já não se pode andar na rua, grande diferença do dia para a noite, é assim que se arranjam as constipações.
estão* 13,6ºC*


----------



## vamm (13 Nov 2015 às 13:02)

O nevoeiro continua a marcar presença, ontem começou a chegar aqui à costa por volta das 17h, eram 20h quando em Relíquias já havia nevoeiro. Ontem reparei em várias zonas onde o sol não conseguiu secar as estradas. Todos os dias noto que há mais e mais orvalho e mesmo estando "calor", não tem conseguido "apagar" isso tudo. Digam o que disserem, este sol não presta numa altura destas, principalmente porque fica tudo doente logo.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2015 às 13:55)

Nuvens altas e cirrus,horizonte sujo, poeiras do saara,  era só o que mais faltava, vento fresco,  pouco sol


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2015 às 17:19)

Boa Tarde 
Manhã de muito frio, hoje parecia que já tinha caido alguma geada muito fraca, notava-se que os telhados estavam um pouco brancos e os campos também, se calhar era efeito do muito orvalho que havia. Tarde bastante agradável com algumas nuvens altas e alguma poeira, alguma fotos de uma caminhada que fiz durante a tarde de hoje:
S. Mamede ao fundo, direção Portalegre:





Este:




Ribeira de Caia que se vai juntar á Ribeira de Arronches perto deste sitio formando o Rio Caia, seca todos os anos e é sempre a primeira a secar enquanto que a outra seca apenas em anos poucos chuvosos, caudal fraquinho comparado ao que é habitual, a chuva de outubro pouco efeito começa a fazer se o mês continuar assim:




Na mesma ribeira, era por isto que as pessoas passavam antes de haver pontes :




Arronches ao fundo:




E por último vista de mais próximo, zona histórica da vila:




Espero que gostem 
Máxima: *21,3ºC*
Mínima:* 9,1ºC*
Agora *18,3ºC 63% HR vento nulo *


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2015 às 21:44)

estão *13,1ºC e vento fraco,* sensação mais fria


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2015 às 00:16)

Meti os dois sensores lá fora, porque tinha duvidas do que o mais fiável estava a registar porque as estações aqui à volta marcam a temperatura um pouco mais alta, mas ambos têm praticamente o mesmo registo:
1°- *10,6°C (mais fiável) *
2°- *10,2°C*
Está muito frio mesmo, acredito que a temperatura esteja assim ou até mais baixa, o vento é nulo, vivo numa zona baixa e a escassos metros de um rio, pensando que não isso tem muita influência.


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2015 às 01:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde
> Manhã de muito frio, hoje parecia que já tinha caido alguma geada muito fraca, notava-se que os telhados estavam um pouco brancos e os campos também, se calhar era efeito do muito orvalho que havia. Tarde bastante agradável com algumas nuvens altas e alguma poeira, alguma fotos de uma caminhada que fiz durante a tarde de hoje:
> S. Mamede ao fundo, direção Portalegre:
> 
> ...



Bonitas fotos, nota-se bem as cores do Outono!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2015 às 09:17)

MSantos disse:


> Bonitas fotos, nota-se bem as cores do Outono!


Obrigado


----------



## Thomar (14 Nov 2015 às 09:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Meti os dois sensores lá fora, porque tinha duvidas do que o mais fiável estava a registar porque as estações aqui à volta marcam a temperatura um pouco mais alta, mas ambos têm praticamente o mesmo registo:
> 1°- *10,6°C (mais fiável) *
> 2°- *10,2°C*
> Está muito frio mesmo, acredito que a temperatura esteja assim ou até mais baixa, o vento é nulo, *vivo numa zona baixa e a escassos metros de um rio, pensando que não isso tem muita influência.*


Boas, deves vir a ter uns registos bem interessantes  quando chegarem as primeiras geadas, ainda por cima junto a um rio.
 Ficamos à espera desses registos!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2015 às 10:30)

Thomar disse:


> Boas, deves vir a ter uns registos bem interessantes  quando chegarem as primeiras geadas, ainda por cima junto a um rio.
> Ficamos à espera desses registos!


Sim, acredito que tenha, vamos ver como será este inverno, no ano passado lembro-me de ter visto o termómetro do carro a marcar -2/-3°C pelo menos duas vezes,  não é muito fiável,  mas as geadas que caíram foram muito fortes, havia dias em que mais parecia que tinha caido neve...veremos o que os sensores irão registar na altura de geadas
Minima de *8,8°**C*


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2015 às 12:23)

18,6°C por Aqui com céu totalmente limpo e vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2015 às 16:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Meti os dois sensores lá fora, porque tinha duvidas do que o mais fiável estava a registar porque as estações aqui à volta marcam a temperatura um pouco mais alta, mas ambos têm praticamente o mesmo registo:
> 1°- *10,6°C (mais fiável) *
> 2°- *10,2°C*
> Está muito frio mesmo, acredito que a temperatura esteja assim ou até mais baixa, o vento é nulo, *vivo numa zona baixa e a escassos metros de um rio, pensando que não isso tem muita influência*.



Boas, sim tem muita influência no arrefecimento nocturno basta ser um ribeiro minusculo, qualquer linha de água representa sempre a cota mais baixa de um dado local, o ar frio por ser mais leve tende concentrar-se  por lá, portanto nas proximidades das linhas de água as noites são frias.
Por exemplo, na rede IPMA, tens duas estações que  estão em áreas planas mas registam bons arrefecimentos nocturnos devido a proximidade de pequenas linhas de água, falo da estação de Santa Cruz (Aeródromo) e Portimão (Aeródromo).  A primeira está a 20 metros do ribeiro, a segunda está a uns 5 metros apenas, a canalização de ar frio pelo troço das ribeiras é uma constante, principalmente quando o AA está implicável, com respectivo vento nulo e céu estrelado.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2015 às 18:06)

joralentejano disse:


> alguma fotos de uma caminhada que fiz durante a tarde de hoje



 muito boas estas fotos, e Arronches é uma terra linda! Estou encantado com a beleza do casario branco, a harmonia da arquitectura que parece bem preservada.

Os campos já verdejam, a ribeira ainda corre pouco e a perspectiva até ao fim do mês não é boa em relação à recarga de água. A evapotranspiração tem estado elevada devido às temperaturas mas mesmo assim não tão alta como se poderia esperar pois a humidade tem-se mantido elevada. 

Durante a última semana, os valores diários da evapotranspiração potencial foram os seguintes:
Dia 7:* 2,49 mm/dia*
Dias seguintes: 2,34 ; 2,36 ; 2,25 ; 1,83 ; 1,53 ; *1,46 mm/dia* ontem dia 13 (clicar na imagem para aceder à informação diária por concelho na página do IPMA sobre evapotranspiração).




Portanto na semana, *14,3 mm* no total, equivale ao retrocesso na precipitação que tenha caído anteriormente. Na primeira semana de Novembro a precipitação acumulada nessa zona terá sido cerca de* 20 mm* (20,4 mm em Portalegre, cidade; 23,1 mm na estação COTR do Perímetro de Rega do Caia; apenas 14,2 mm e 13,0 mm nas estações de Estremoz do COTR e do IPMA. Em conclusão, com a continuação por mais uma semana deste tempo soalheiro, toda a precipitação caída em Novembro terá sido já perdida/usada. A água no solo terá retornado aos valores de fins de Outubro.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2015 às 18:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, sim tem muita influência no arrefecimento nocturno basta ser um ribeiro minusculo, qualquer linha de água representa sempre a cota mais baixa de um dado local, o ar frio por ser mais leve tende concentrar-se  por lá, portanto nas proximidades das linhas de água as noites são frias.
> Por exemplo, na rede IPMA, tens duas estações que  estão em áreas planas mas registam bons arrefecimentos nocturnos devido a proximidade de pequenas linhas de água, falo da estação de Santa Cruz (Aeródromo) e Portimão (Aeródromo).  A primeira está a 20 metros do ribeiro, a segunda está a uns 5 metros apenas, a canalização de ar frio pelo troço das ribeiras é uma constante, principalmente quando o AA está implicável, com respectivo vento nulo e céu estrelado.


Boas, Sim é verdade,estou perto mas não tanto como essas duas estações, aqui está só para terem uma ideia:




*(Círculo preto) *mais ou menos onde vivo
Não é muito longe do rio, praticamente o rio circunda toda a vila de NE a Sul, a SE está uma barragem grande até (como se pode ver á direita) apenas a ESE é que não há nada de linhas de água.
hoje de manhã por exemplo aqui onde vivo a temperatura era de *9,1ºC *enquanto que naquele ponto *verde *a temperatura chegou a ser de *6ºC, *notava-se perfeitamente a diferença de temperatura.
Naquele "V" *(ponto vermelho) *onde as *ribeiras* se juntam seria um sítio bastante interessante para as temperaturas mínimas, está numa encosta abrigada e mesmo no meio das duas ribeiras, grandes registos que ali se faziam.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2015 às 18:33)

StormRic disse:


> muito boas estas fotos, e Arronches é uma terra linda! Estou encantado com a beleza do casario branco, a harmonia da arquitectura que parece bem preservada.
> 
> Os campos já verdejam, a ribeira ainda corre pouco e a perspectiva até ao fim do mês não é boa em relação à recarga de água. A evapotranspiração tem estado elevada devido às temperaturas mas mesmo assim não tão alta como se poderia esperar pois a humidade tem-se mantido elevada.
> 
> ...


Obrigado 
Os terrenos já estão secos por cima, portanto a salvação disto é a humidade elevada principalmente durante a noite, estas temperaturas acima dos 20ºC já á mais de uma semana não ajuda nada, se não fosse a chuva de outubro não sei como seria, mas se continuar assim essa chuva pouco efeito começa a fazer também.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2015 às 19:02)

Boas, por aqui mais um dia de céu limpo sem vento e uma temperatura agradável.
Esta geada ocorreu no dia 7 de Janeiro na altura tirei umas fotos e coloquei no fórum, mas acho que estas não tinha colocado:


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2015 às 19:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde
> Manhã de muito frio, hoje parecia que já tinha caido alguma geada muito fraca, notava-se que os telhados estavam um pouco brancos e os campos também, se calhar era efeito do muito orvalho que havia. Tarde bastante agradável com algumas nuvens altas e alguma poeira, alguma fotos de uma caminhada que fiz durante a tarde de hoje:
> S. Mamede ao fundo, direção Portalegre:
> 
> ...



boas fotos, gosto especialmente da 3ª e da 4ª foto cores bem " outonais".


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2015 às 19:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> boas fotos, gosto especialmente da 3ª e da 4ª foto cores bem " outonais".


Obrigado


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2015 às 21:14)

Vento nulo e *14,1ºC*
Resumo do dia:
Máxima: *21,1ºC*
Mínima: *8,8ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2015 às 02:43)

está a cair uma grande maresia, *91% HR*
quanto ás temperaturas:
1º sensor: *10,6ºC*
2º sensor: *10,2**ºC*
vento fraco de NNW, sensação muito mais fria


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2015 às 14:51)

Boas,
céu limpo com *19,4ºC 58% HR vento fraco NNE*
a máxima até agora foi de *19,9ºC*
Mínima de *9,2ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2015 às 17:05)

Estou numa quinta mesmo ao pé de uma das ribeiras, o sol pôs- se à pouco e o arrefecimento começa a ser já bastante notável, pena não me ter lembrado de trazer o sensor...apenas tenho o termómetro do carro e já marca 15°C


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2015 às 19:16)

Boas,
O termómetro do carro lá ao pé da ribeira ainda desceu até aos *12ºC *
a máxima ainda foi até aos *20,1ºC*
No caminho para a tal quinta que falei no post anterior viam-se nuvens para N e NE, devia ser dos nevoeiros do interior norte e centro, áquela hora *(16h)* era só o que se via no satélite...
Algumas fotos:




Para NE/E já estava mais limpo




cores de outono:








Final do dia de hoje...
Sol já quase a esconder-se por detrás da planície:








são as duas praticamente iguais mas pronto 
Agora já em casa, temperatura a descer depressa, *12,6ºC *e vento nulo


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2015 às 21:28)

*11,3°C  *vento continua nulo, esperemos que não apareça senão estraga tudo


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2015 às 23:59)

Subiu 0,2°C à pouco mas já voltou a descer,  vai em *10,6°C*


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2015 às 12:25)

Bom dia 
Inicio de dia com céu muito nublado e alguma neblina.
Mínima de *8,4°C*
Agora céu com muitas nuvens,  mas com algumas abertas


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2015 às 20:06)

joralentejano disse:


>


Bonitas cores nos plátanos. A restante vegetação em primeiro plano também me quer parecer que será digna de umas belas fotos outonais daqui a pouco tempo! 


joralentejano disse:


>


Diospireiros? Ficam lindos nesta altura do ano.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2015 às 20:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Bonitas cores nos plátanos. A restante vegetação em primeiro plano também me quer parecer que será digna de umas belas fotos outonais daqui a pouco tempo!
> 
> Diospireiros? Ficam lindos nesta altura do ano.


Sim, este ano a queda das folhas de algumas árvores está atrasada, alguns plátanos que se vêem na foto ainda estão algo verdes e as árvores que estão mais perto também, quando essas cores todas chegarem tiro mais umas fotos 

Isso mesmo, podes crer, cores muito bonitas 
-----------------------------
tarde com algumas nuvens mas nada de especial.
Máx: *19,2ºC*
Min:* 8,4ºC*
Agora* 13,1ºC e vento fraco *que é o suficiente para estragar a boa descida de temperatura que estava a haver


----------



## PTG (16 Nov 2015 às 22:51)

Hoje a temperatura oscilou entre uma máxima de 17,0°C e uma mínima de 11,7°C. A HR oscilou entre os 74% e os 63%. Neste momento estão 12,4°C e 70% de HR.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2015 às 07:42)

Nevoeiro mesmo às portas da vila, atuais *7,7°C*


----------



## Thomar (17 Nov 2015 às 09:13)

Bom dia! Madrugada/manhã mais fria dos últimos dias, estão de momento* +8ºC*, céu limpo, vento nulo e nevoeiro à volta da cidade.
A mínima rondou os *+6ºC.*


----------



## vamm (17 Nov 2015 às 14:28)

Uma manhã bem fria e com nevoeiro já disperso às 8h (algo que se tem repetido nos últimos dias).
Novidades do dia de hoje? Humm... vento fraco e um ar fresco na rua, só se está bem ao sol ou dentro de casa.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2015 às 17:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Algumas fotos:



 belas fotos! Um prazer ver este seguimento!


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Nov 2015 às 18:45)

Boas,
Dia com alguma nebulosidade alta, cirrus ao anoitecer:


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2015 às 19:46)

StormRic disse:


> belas fotos! Um prazer ver este seguimento!


Obrigado


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2015 às 19:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Dia com alguma nebulosidade alta, cirrus ao anoitecer:


Boas fotos


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2015 às 19:56)

Boa Noite 
Manhã de algum nevoeiro á volta da vila, de resto céu limpo...
Máx: *18,6ºC*
Min: *6,4ºC *
A partir deste fim de semana é que vai ser a sério 
Agora sigo com *11,4ºC* a descer a bom ritmo, vento nulo a ajudar nesta descida


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2015 às 22:32)

A descer bem, hoje já vai em *9,7ºC *o vento já esteve fraco mas agora já está praticamente nulo outra vez. *89% HR*


----------



## PTG (17 Nov 2015 às 22:48)

Hoje por cá tivemos uma máxima de 16,3°C e uma mínima de 10,4°C. A HR variou entre os 76% e os 63%. Neste momento estão 13,1°C e 66% de HR.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2015 às 23:45)

Dois sensores lá fora:
1°-* 9,4°C *
2°-* 9,3°C*
Vamos lá ver até que ponto chega, diferença de 0,1°C apenas, não se pode andar lá fora  vento fraco de NNW que por volta das 23:20h subiu a temperatura 0,3°C, mas que logo a seguir desceu, se não fosse o vento ja estaria bem mais baixa.


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2015 às 09:20)

Bastante nevoeiro cerrado pela manhã, não se via nada a pouco mais de 100m do carro, mas só no interior, porque à chegada ao Cercal está um dia de Outono plenamente normal: sol, céu limpo e um pouco fresco.


----------



## Thomar (18 Nov 2015 às 09:29)

Bom dia! Hoje menos frio do que ontem por aqui, à mesma hora *+2,5ºC* e também a mesma diferença para a temperatura mínima.
Curioso que nas observações de superfície do IPMA as estações em redor Mora, Avis e Alvega hoje apresenta em média *-3ºC* do que aqui.?!...
Agora *+10,5ºC* mínima de *+8,5ºC.*
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2015 às 10:37)

Boa inversão nesta madrugada em *Aljezur*, temperatura minima horaria a baixar aos *2,5ºC*.
Deve ter sido a 1ª geada da epoca.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Nov 2015 às 15:24)

Boas,
Mais uma manhã bem fria, mínima de *6,1ºC *hoje já havia alguma geada fraca nas margens do rio onde a temperatura chegou a atingir *5ºC, *e em sítios mais abrigados. 
Agora segue uma tarde agradável com algumas nuvens altas e cirrus:




Efeito interessante naquela nuvem que está por cima da antena:




*Agora 17,9ºC 66% vento nulo.*


----------



## joralentejano (18 Nov 2015 às 18:38)

Cores bonitas ao pôr do sol:







Máx: *19,6ºC*
Min: *6,1ºC*
Agora *13,4ºC vento nulo *


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2015 às 19:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Efeito interessante naquela nuvem que está por cima da antena:



É um segmento de halo solar, onde este se cruza com o arco parélio situado à mesma altura do sol. O primeiro tem um raio de 22º centrado no sol e é um efeito de refracção, daí a decomposição da luz nas cores do espectro. O segundo é um arco horizontal e é produzido por reflexão, por isso é branco, não houve decomposição. Pôe no tópico dos fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos, foi muito bem captado.



joralentejano disse:


> Cores bonitas ao pôr do sol:



Também chegaram aí! Aqui foi espectacularmente intenso nas cores, mas relativamente limitado ao horizonte. Viam-se a Leste alguns cirrus, deviam ser estes.


----------



## talingas (18 Nov 2015 às 20:03)

Isto por aqui tem sido assim, mínimas "dispares". A 1m do solo, em zona pouco exposta, min 10,5ºC. No telhado bem exposto, mínima de 11,6ºC. Por agora mais do mesmo, no solo 13,3ºC, e lá "em cima", 16ºC... Nota-se muito a diferença da temperatura na baixa da cidade em comparação com a parte alta da cidade. Aqui em cima está mais "quentinho"...  Vento practicamente nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Nov 2015 às 20:32)

talingas disse:


> Isto por aqui tem sido assim, mínimas "dispares". A 1m do solo, em zona pouco exposta, min 10,5ºC. No telhado bem exposto, mínima de 11,6ºC. Por agora mais do mesmo, no solo 13,3ºC, e lá "em cima", 16ºC... Nota-se muito a diferença da temperatura na baixa da cidade em comparação com a parte alta da cidade. Aqui em cima está mais "quentinho"...  Vento practicamente nulo.



Por aqui estranhamente também tem sido assim, parece que as cotas mais baixas têm mínimas mais baixas ainda não ouve uma manhã neste outono que possa dizer que tenha estado muito frio.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Nov 2015 às 20:54)

StormRic disse:


> É um segmento de halo solar, onde este se cruza com o arco parélio situado à mesma altura do sol. O primeiro tem um raio de 22º centrado no sol e é um efeito de refracção, daí a decomposição da luz nas cores do espectro. O segundo é um arco horizontal e é produzido por reflexão, por isso é branco, não houve decomposição. Pôe no tópico dos fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos, foi muito bem captado.
> 
> 
> 
> Também chegaram aí! Aqui foi espectacularmente intenso nas cores, mas relativamente limitado ao horizonte. Viam-se a Leste alguns cirrus, deviam ser estes.


obrigado pela explicação  nunca tinha visto uma coisa destas, apenas halos solares normais.

Gosto bastante do céu com estas cores e ainda mais quando há nuvens 
-----------------
*11,4ºC e vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (18 Nov 2015 às 23:22)

Sigo com *9,7°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2015 às 09:14)

Hoje,  Aljezur às 7:00 seguia nos *1,5ºC*, certamente com a respectiva camada de geada.
Entretanto, ontem  a mesma estação registou a t.minima mais baixa da rede IPMA: *2,3ºC*, hoje acontecerá o mesmo certamente.


----------



## Thomar (19 Nov 2015 às 09:22)

Bom dia! 
Agora *+8,5ºC* mínima de *+7ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2015 às 09:30)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> Agora *+8,5ºC* mínima de *+7ºC.*



Boas,

Tinha ideia que as noites em Ponte de Sor eram mais frias, ou tem estado vento? ou estás numa zona mais alta?


----------



## Thomar (19 Nov 2015 às 09:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tinha ideia que as noites em Ponte de Sor eram mais frias, ou tem estado vento? ou estás numa zona mais alta?


As noites são frias mas como estou encostado à cidade e muitas casas tem lareira também influencia a temperatura.
Os meus sensores da auriol estão "protegidos" por um telheiro, vou tentar colocar o termómetro da auriol mais "desprotegido" de casas.
Ontem a mínima foi mais alta pois havia algum vento fraco.
As temperaturas que coloco aqui são a média de 3 sensores, uma estação auriol com sensor externo de temperatura (aquelas brancas do Lidl), um termómetro auriol daqueles com cabo, e o termómetro do carro (VW polo) que até é bastante fiável (quando morava em Cabanas-Palmela) os dados eram bastante consistentes.
Aqui nas imediações os locais mais frescos e perto da cidade (que a minha observação pode constatar) são a Tramaga a SO de Ponte de Sôr e a estrada municipal que liga ao Vale das Mós a NO de Ponte de Sôr. Na zona da barragem de Montargil é o local mais fresco que já apanhei em viagem.
jonas_87, alguma sugestão para proteger o sensor do termometro, daqueles pequenos do Lidl?

P.s. Eu moro a Norte de Ponte de Sôr na pequena localidade das Barreiras que fica encostado à cidade e trabalho no centro e as temperaturas referem sempre essa média entre a aldeia e a cidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2015 às 10:03)

Thomar disse:


> As noites são frias mas como estou encostado à cidade e muitas casas tem lareira também influencia a temperatura.
> Os meus sensores da auriol estão "protegidos" por um telheiro, vou tentar colocar o termómetro da auriol mais "desprotegido" de casas.
> Ontem a mínima foi mais alta pois havia algum vento fraco.
> As temperaturas que coloco aqui são a média de 3 sensores, uma estação auriol com sensor externo de temperatura (aquelas brancas do Lidl), um termómetro auriol daqueles com cabo, e o termómetro do carro (VW polo) que até é bastante fiável (quando morava em Cabanas-Palmela) os dados eram bastante consistentes.
> ...



Eu por norma uso os 2 RS´s que comprei ao Geiras, mas já usei garrafas de plastico ( meio litro, cortadas a meio), de forma ao sensor não apanhar humidade para não alterar os valores de temperatura, mas neste ultimo caso estou a falar em registos nocturnos, claro. Entretanto o datalogger que comprei, o ultimo, pode estar na rua apanhar humidade que não altera os valores, dado ter uma construção bem robusta e o termo higrometro muito bem incorporado no aparelho,é o que uso actualmente para fazer medições das inversões. Este aqui: https://www.trotec24.com/en-ro/measuring-instruments/climate/bl30-climate-data-logger.html

Desculpem off topic.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2015 às 14:33)

Possivelmente, Aljezur vai hoje registar a minima mais baixa e maxima mais alta da rede IPMA, volta e meia acontece.
Se às 7:00 seguia nos *1,5ºC*, às 13:00 seguia nos *22,0ºC, *notável o poder térmico daquela enorme várzea.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2015 às 20:33)

Boas,
Hoje fui a Portalegre logo de manhã cedo e foi muito notável a diferença de temperatura, em Arronches estava um frio que gelava as mãos e que já nem com casacos nos safávamos do frio, quando cheguei a Portalegre estava uma temperatura não muito fria, não tinha mesmo nada a ver com o frio que estava aqui, principalmente na parte mais alta da cidade.
Dia de muitas nuvens altas.
Máx: *20,8ºC*
Min: *6,7ºC*
as temperaturas que aqui registo, estão sempre mais próximas das estações de Elvas do que das de Portalegre... resumindo esta zona já não tem nada a ver com a zona de Portalegre, estou na "fronteira" de duas zonas algo diferentes 
Agora *13,1ºC e vento nulo.*


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Nov 2015 às 20:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje fui a Portalegre logo de manhã cedo e foi muito notável a diferença de temperatura, em Arronches estava um frio que gelava as mãos e que já nem com casacos nos safávamos do frio, quando cheguei a Portalegre estava uma temperatura não muito fria, não tinha mesmo nada a ver com o frio que estava aqui, principalmente na parte mais alta da cidade.
> Dia de muitas nuvens altas.
> Máx: *20,8ºC*
> ...


Este outono o frio ainda não chegou á cidade de Portalegre, tens de te guiar pelas estações de Elvas se bem que de Arronches a Elvas é mais longe do que Arronches a Portalegre. As temperaturas entre Arronches e Portalegre sempre diferem quer nas mínimas quer nas máximas de certeza que na maior parte dos dias tens máximas superiores a Portalegre


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2015 às 21:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Este outono o frio ainda não chegou á cidade de Portalegre, tens de te guiar pelas estações de Elvas se bem que de Arronches a Elvas é mais longe do que Arronches a Portalegre. As temperaturas entre Arronches e Portalegre sempre diferem quer nas mínimas quer nas máximas de certeza que na maior parte dos dias tens máximas superiores a Portalegre


Sim, quanto às máximas aqui são quase sempre superiores mas quanto às mínimas é ao contrário, lembro- me de na passagem do ano estarem 7°C ai na parte mais alta da cidade e quando cheguei cá estavam -1°C (temperatura do carro porque na altura ainda não tinha sensor)  é verdade que Portalegre fica mais perto mas que as diferenças são maiores de Portalegre para Arronches do que de Arronches para Elvas lá isso são,  e as vezes também não ligo muito as de Elvas...apenas comparo as máximas que foram registadas nas duas cidades com a minha para ver se as diferenças são muito grandes, mas quanto as mínimas ja não comparo tantas vezes...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2015 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite mais fria.

Máxima: 20.6ºC
mínima: 9.8ºC
actual: 12.9ºC


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2015 às 23:35)

*10,7°C*


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2015 às 09:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, quanto às máximas aqui são quase sempre superiores mas quanto às mínimas é ao contrário, lembro- me de na passagem do ano estarem 7°C ai na parte mais alta da cidade e quando cheguei cá estavam -1°C (temperatura do carro porque na altura ainda não tinha sensor)  é verdade que Portalegre fica mais perto mas que as diferenças são maiores de Portalegre para Arronches do que de Arronches para Elvas lá isso são,  e as vezes também não ligo muito as de Elvas...apenas comparo as máximas que foram registadas nas duas cidades com a minha para ver se as diferenças são muito grandes, mas quanto as mínimas ja não comparo tantas vezes...



OFF-TOPIC: @joralentejano, na passagem de ano também estive em Portalegre e depois vim para Esperança, por volta da uma da madrugada. Conforme as temperaturas do termómetro do carro e graças ao vento não houve acumulação de gelo, em Portalegre estavam 4º C,, à passagem na ponte de Santa Maria em Arronches -3º C e em Esperança 0,5º C. É normal que o Rio Caia e a Ribeira de Arronches provoquem uma descida significativa das temperaturas, principalmente em situações de geada, como ocorreram no passado inverno. 
Não te esqueças da "pista de patinagem" na Ladeira da Quinta em janeiro, num dia de nevoeiro... 

Quanto ao estado do tempo, esta manhã (8h) em Portalegre (Centro) estavam uns 12º/13º C, céu praticamente limpo e sem vento. Por Arronches, no centro da vila, o termómetro do carro indicava uns 7º/8º C, com o céu limpo e nenhum vento, o que é de estranhar... Sem dúvida, a calma irá dar lugar à ventania e ao frio prometido.   Pena não ser acompanhado pela chuva...


----------



## Thomar (20 Nov 2015 às 09:35)

Bom dia! 

Dados de ontem: 
Temp.Max: *+22,5ºC*
Temp. min: *+7ºC*

Hoje:
Temp. min:* +7ºC*
Temp. actual: *+9,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2015 às 10:26)

Dias Miguel disse:


> OFF-TOPIC: @joralentejano, na passagem de ano também estive em Portalegre e depois vim para Esperança, por volta da uma da madrugada. Conforme as temperaturas do termómetro do carro e graças ao vento não houve acumulação de gelo, em Portalegre estavam 4º C,, à passagem na ponte de Santa Maria em Arronches -3º C e em Esperança 0,5º C. É normal que o Rio Caia e a Ribeira de Arronches provoquem uma descida significativa das temperaturas, principalmente em situações de geada, como ocorreram no passado inverno.
> Não te esqueças da "pista de patinagem" na Ladeira da Quinta em janeiro, num dia de nevoeiro...
> 
> Quanto ao estado do tempo, esta manhã (8h) em Portalegre (Centro) estavam uns 12º/13º C, céu praticamente limpo e sem vento. Por Arronches, no centro da vila, o termómetro do carro indicava uns 7º/8º C, com o céu limpo e nenhum vento, o que é de estranhar... Sem dúvida, a calma irá dar lugar à ventania e ao frio prometido.   Pena não ser acompanhado pela chuva...


Não te podes esquecer da ribeira de caia, depois de ter passado pelo local onde a ribeira de caia passa na estrada de Portalegre- Arronches a temperatura começou sempre a descer...cheguei a Arronches por volta das 2 da manha e chegou a marcar -4°C a passagem pelo rio, entretanto dentro da vila e na zona onde vivo marcava entre -1°C e -2°C.
A ladeira da quinta é mesmo muito perigosa nos dias de nevoeiro, em dias de céu limpo nunca chega a secar o chão.
Acho melhor acabamos o off topic


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2015 às 10:54)

Extremos térmicos de ontem em Aljezur: *1,1ºC* / *22,7ºC*
T-shirt e blusão sempre presentes  certamente.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2015 às 18:40)

Boas,
Por aqui mais um dia igual a tantos outros com tempo ameno  e já vamos com mais de 2 semanas disto...
Chuva pelo menos até ao fim do mês não deve cair, vi agora o GFS e prevê 0.8mm, uma fartura, veremos se pelo menos para a semana vêem algumas geadas.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2015 às 19:07)

Boas, 
Dia igual aos outros, mais uma vez ouve nuvens altas,  é só restos e assim continuará.
Max: *21,8°C *
Min: *8,1°C *
Agora* 15,6°C *


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2015 às 21:23)

*13,7ºC*
hoje não vai descer tanto, mas finalmente vêem ai temperaturas decentes para a época.


----------



## PTG (20 Nov 2015 às 23:02)

Hoje as temperaturas variaram entre os 19,3°C e os 12,9°C. Neste momento estão 14,6°C.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2015 às 01:22)

Boas
agora todas as noites vou meter os dois sensores lá fora para comparar e ver se os dois não marcam registos muito diferentes...
1º sensor: *8,9ºC*
2º sensor: *9,1ºC*
Não esperava que fizesse tanto frio esta noite, vim á pouco da rua e com o vento fraco NNW a sensação é ainda mais fria, já temos de ter cachecol e até mesmo luvas para os mais friorentos...quando chegar os 0ºC que estão previstos para terça é que vai ser  para congelar por aqui,estava habituado ao calor é normal ser assim agora ao inicio.
Parece que está a começar a aparecer nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2015 às 09:11)

Dados de ontem.

Aljezur: *1,0ºC* / *23.0ºC*
Portimão (aeródromo): *3,5ºC* / *25,1ºC*
Alvalade(do Sado): *2,7ºC */ *23,5ºC*

* *


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Nov 2015 às 10:32)

Boas,
Alguma chuvita fraca ao inicio da manhã, nada de significativo como se esperava e nevoeiro, rapidamente abriu e para variar temos sol. vento moderado a forte.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2015 às 15:45)

Boas,
Alguma chuva fraca ao inicio da manhã, o sol rapidamente apareceu, por volta das 12h apareceu esta nuvem que rapidamente se dissipou:









Não sei se tem algum nome específico, apenas sei que aparecem devido ao vento
Máx: *16,4ºC*
Min: *8,6ºC (não desceu mais devido ao aparecimento da nebulosidade)*
agora: *15,3ºC vento moderado com algumas rajadas na ordem dos 30/40 km/h*


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2015 às 16:52)

parece ser uma lenticular desfeita...

Vento moderado no Algarve e as temperaturas estão mais frescas... para mim estão na mesma agradáveis.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2015 às 16:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dados de ontem.
> 
> Aljezur: *1,0ºC* / *23.0ºC*



No próximo fim de semana há um evento agrícola que trará muita gente a Aljezur... tenho a certeza que os aquecedores a gás vão estar presentes.


----------



## talingas (21 Nov 2015 às 17:03)

Por aqui desde a madrugada tudo mudou, claramente a temperatura caiu e bem, o vento notou-se logo com mais intensidade. Intensidade que se se tem mantido ao longo do dia, continuamos com vento forte e rajadas na ordem dos 40 a 50km/h. A temperatura essa caí já para os 11,6ºC. Céu limpo, por agora..


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2015 às 17:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas, Alguma chuva fraca ao inicio da manhã, o sol rapidamente apareceu, por volta das 12h apareceu esta nuvem que rapidamente se dissipou



Vi essa espectacular nuvem que esteve presente na troposfera ao início da tarde e que se deverá ter formado devido ao vento...


----------



## PTG (21 Nov 2015 às 18:05)

Hoje por Portalegre uma mínima de 12,0°C e uma máxima de 15,0°C. No entanto a mínima já foi ultrapassada porque neste momento estão 11,3°C e com tendência da temperatura descer acentuadamente.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 20:17)

A frente passou quase sem deixar acumulados de precipitação na maior parte da região sul. Só os relevos mais proeminentes terão recebido algo significativo, casos de Monchique e serras de Portalegre:







totais de todo o território nesta mensagem.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2015 às 20:59)

9,5ºC aqui por Portalegre, já faziam falta algumas temperaturas mais baixas.  7,4ºC na estação do IPMA na Serra, e 8,1ºC na estação do @talingas, perto uma da outra. 5,4ºC mesmo na Serra aos ~750m.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 21:28)

Muito frio em altitude, *5,3ºC* na *Fóia* às 20:00.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2015 às 21:37)

Hoje fui até Elvas e quando sai de lá ás 20h o carro marcava *12ºC* e quando cheguei a Arronches marcava *9ºC*
Já estão *9,4ºC e vento já está fraco a moderado*


----------



## PTG (21 Nov 2015 às 21:50)

Neste momento estão 8,8°C e 58% de HR.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 22:09)

*4,6ºC *com *62 Km/h* de vento médio! Deve estar óptimo para ver as estrelas na Fóia.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Nov 2015 às 23:21)

Por aqui estão cerca de 5ºc, imagino lá no alto da serra devem estar 2 ou 3ºc.


----------



## talingas (21 Nov 2015 às 23:34)

Por aqui já vai nos 6,3°C... Muito lentamente.. vamos lá ver onde chega...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2015 às 23:48)

*7,1°C *mínima do dia até ao momento, a sensação deve estar nos *4/5°C, o vento é gelado *


----------



## PTG (22 Nov 2015 às 01:01)

Agora estão 7,3°C.  Está a arrefecer bastante.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2015 às 01:37)

a Mínima de ontem (dia 21) ficou nos *6,8ºC*
Que frio  os dois sensores estão lá fora:
1º sensor: *6,4ºC*
2º sensor: *6,1ºC*
*vento moderado de NNE *e* 56% HR*
A sensação térmica está nos* 3ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2015 às 04:12)

Descida repentina da temperatura para os actuais 6,0ºC devido ao enfraquecimento do vento.

Edit (4:23): 5,5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 05:56)

Às 4:00, o pólo do desconforto térmico, para não dizer pior, era sem dúvida o cimo da serra de Monchique:






Simultaneamente ocorrem inversões nas zonas baixas e costeiras, Aljezur tinha vento nulo e batia a temperatura da Fóia: *1,7ºC* !

Menções honrosas para Portalegre, 4,3ºC, Estremoz, 3,8ºC e, inevitavelmente, Alvega com 2,2ºC igualando a Fóia. Vento quase nulo em Alvega, 2,2 Km/h, e fraco em Estremoz, 5,4 Km/h, mas moderado em Portalegre, 17,3 Km/h  .


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2015 às 11:45)

Bom dia
O vento acalmou durante a noite e as mínimas nos dois sensores foram estas:
1° sensor: *3,3°C*
2° sensor: *3,5°C*
Se o vento tivesse acalmado mais cedo não sei ate onde ia...
Agora segue com *10,4°C *


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2015 às 13:30)

Céu muito nublado, a temperatura pouco ou nada sobe, *10,8°C.*
A máxima até ao momento é de *11,1°C*
O vento é fraco a moderado.


----------



## vamm (22 Nov 2015 às 13:53)

Céu muito nublado e uns 14ºC geladinhos


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2015 às 14:32)

Mínima de 3,9ºC, devido ao enfraquecimento do vento a meio da madrugada. Bem mais baixo do que estava à espera. Neste momento com 11,0ºC.


----------



## talingas (22 Nov 2015 às 16:34)

O vento foi sempre uma constante, numa média de 15km/h, a temperatura mínima não foi além dos 4,5°C. Ainda assim fiquei surpreendido. Por agora 10,5°C, vento fraco.


----------



## talingas (22 Nov 2015 às 16:57)

E só para ilustrar o final de tarde de hoje, comparando com o de ontem que foi limpinho. Tenho impressão que está já a descer um nevoeiro serra abaixo... ( à direita)


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2015 às 17:19)

Boas,
Vento a enfraquecer bastante, se o céu limpar e o vento desaparecer totalmente vai gear, estive ao pé do rio e lá já estavam *9°C *até tinha a cara gelada, agora aqui estão* 9,8°C*
Máxima: *11,8°C*


----------



## PTG (22 Nov 2015 às 18:41)

Hoje por aqui uma máxima de 10,9°C e uma mínima de 8,4°C. Neste momento estão 9,6°C.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Nov 2015 às 19:47)

Boa noite

Dia bem fresquinho na zona de Portalegre. Entre nuvens, alguns raios de sol e um vento gelado de norte/nordeste, foi passando o dia. Como não chovia, decidi passear um pouco até ao topo do Alentejo e a 1.025 m de altitude estavam 6º C (Termómetro do carro), mas com o vento intenso que lá se fazia sentir, a sensação térmica era bem inferior. Tirei umas fotos com o telemóvel, bastante elucidativas deste dia de "quase" inverno no Alto Alentejo.
Ahhh há que salientar que na vertente S/SW estava como se vê nas fotos e na outra vertente estavam momentos de abertas com algum sol.











PS: a velocidade das nuvens era alucinante, pelo que imaginem a intensidade do vento.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 20:00)

Total do evento desde as 21h de 6ª às 18h de hoje; acumulados horários de hoje e acumulados diários dos últimos 5 dias:






Como se vê, não há muito para contabilizar. Continua a seca em várias zonas do Baixo Alentejo e a perspectiva das previsões a médio prazo não é animadora.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2015 às 20:17)

Boas
Algumas fotos do final do dia de hoje:








E por fim o sol já escondido por entre as nuvens:




Estão *8,4ºC 88% HR vento nulo* e céu nublado que não deixa descer a temperatura tão depressa.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2015 às 20:20)

StormRic disse:


> Total do evento desde as 21h de 6ª às 18h de hoje; acumulados horários de hoje e acumulados diários dos últimos 5 dias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esperemos que isto mude em Dezembrojá não digo por ser um tempo chato, mas sim pelas consequências que 2 invernos seguidos pouco chuvosos trariam...


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2015 às 21:47)

Já caíram uns pingos, o céu já está a limpar o vento ainda se intensificou um pouco mas já está a desaparecer outra vez, temperatura em queda...
1º sensor: *7,3ºC*
2º sensor: *7,1ºC*
*90% HR *
sensação térmica nos *6ºC*
se continuar assim vai gear.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2015 às 23:51)

está um gelo na rua meti as mãos lá fora e ficaram logo geladas
1º sensor: *5,6ºC*
2º sensor: *5,4ºC*
*vento fraco a nulo, 88% HR *


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2015 às 23:53)

Estremoz: noite de nevoeiro...

Máximas e mínimas dos últimos dias:

dia 19 - 10,4 ºC/ 20,3 ºC
dia 20 - 12,3 ºC/ 21,8 ºC
dia 21 - 9,9 ºC/ 15,6 ºC
dia 22 - 3,7 ºC/ 12,6 ºC


----------



## Thomar (23 Nov 2015 às 09:30)

Bom dia! Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste outono esta madrugada,* +3,2ºC* ás 7H.
Agora a temperatura sobe bem, já estão* +8,5ºC* céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2015 às 10:01)

Minima de ontem em Aljezur: *-0,4ºC *
A proxima madrugada tambem deve ir aos negativos.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2015 às 10:22)

Grande ventania de madrugada, rajadas de* 40-50km/h*, estragou a mínima,  ficou nos *4,3°C *
Sensação térmica foi ao *1°C*


----------



## vamm (23 Nov 2015 às 11:20)

Havia alguma geada às 8h, mas o nevoeiro já era pouco/quase nenhum. Estava mesmo muito frio (ainda está), estão 11ºC na Ribeira da Azenha e o vento é fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2015 às 21:42)

Boa noite,
Máxima de hoje foi de *12,8°C*
Vento totalmente nulo a ajudar na grande descida da temperatura, está um gelo na rua 
1° sensor: *4,5°C*
2° sensor: *4,4°C *
Diferença de apenas 0,1°C, vamos ver se é esta noite que tenho uma mínima interessante...se o vento permanecer nulo a noite toda...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2015 às 22:32)

Temperatura mínima de hoje já foi batida, *3,5°C *no sensor mais fiável (1°) atual mínima.
O 2° sensor vai em *3,7°C *
Em Portalegre segundo as estações há vento com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h, se não aparecer por aqui vai cair uma bela geada e a mínima vai ser bastante baixa,  espero que não aconteça o mesmo da noite passada.


----------



## PTG (23 Nov 2015 às 22:39)

Por aqui uma máxima de 11,2°C e uma mínima de 6,3°C. Neste momento estão 7,2°C. A HR variou entre os 68% e os 49%.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2015 às 23:35)

Vento nulo continua, humidade a subir, *70% *
Contínua a descida, se as condições favoráveis à inversão continuarem poderá ir ao 1°C ou ate mesmo 0°C, madrugada ainda toda pela frente
1° sensor: *3,1°C*
2° sensor: *2,9°C *
Sensação térmica nos *2°C
*


----------



## vamm (23 Nov 2015 às 23:45)

Só vim aqui comunicar que só são 23h40 e que há coisa de 1h já os carros estavam branquinhos, com uma boa camadinha de geada. Estou para ver amanhã de manhã! Ah e está um frio daqueles


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2015 às 07:23)

Bom dia
E foi hoje que foi aos negativos:
1° sensor: *-1,1°C*
2° sensor: *-0,8°C*
A sensação térmica foi até aos *-2°C*
Ao pé do rio devem estar -2/-3°C


----------



## vamm (24 Nov 2015 às 09:10)

Bom dia 
No interior está um frio do caraças, há campos e campos, bermas e bermas completamente brancos. Os carros também tinham todos gelo, embora fosse daquele que nem se vê. No meu só soube que ele tinha gelo por todo o lado, porque a borda estava branca 

(esta foto foi tirada depois de ele estar ligado uns bons 20min e nem tenho muito, porque moro na zona mais alta da aldeia)






De resto, da Serra do Cercal para o lado do mar não há gelo nenhum e nem sequer está frio por aí além (estava mais ontem à conta do vento e havia também orvalho). A malta aqui da costa nunca tem frio por algum motivo 

Edit: Já agora, estão 8ºC aqui na Ribeira da Azenha, mas quando saí de casa estavam uns 4ºC/5ºC.


----------



## Thomar (24 Nov 2015 às 09:25)

Bom dia! Primeira geada deste outono, carros telhados e campos com uma fina camada de geada.
A temperatura mínima desceu esta madrugada aos* +0,2ºC* ás 7H.
Agora estão* +3,5ºC* céu limpo.


----------



## PTG (24 Nov 2015 às 09:45)

Hoje por aqui pelas 08:00 horas estavam 4,7ºC.


----------



## PedroMAR (24 Nov 2015 às 09:49)

Bom dia. Hoje foi um dia bem fresco: -1.2 ºc em S. Miguel de Machede
Quando vinha no caminho, na zona mais fresca (Dejebe) o carro marcou -2ºC


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2015 às 10:10)

Grande camada de geada, a 1° deste outono/inverno foi logo em grande, a temperatura rondou os *-2°C *ao pé do rio...demorou mas chegou


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Nov 2015 às 14:19)

Por aqui também a 1ª geada da temporada:


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2015 às 19:36)

Boa Noite 
Dia de céu com muitas nuvens altas, Muito frio de manhã como já tinha dito e uma geada bastante intensa, já ouvi rumores de que algumas plantações em hortas já se estragaram...acredito, hoje mais parecia que tinha nevado...
Máxima: *14,1ºC *
Minima: *1º sensor:* *-1,1ºC 
2º sensor: -0,8ºC*
Sensação térmica mínima: *-2ºC 
*
Segue agora* 6,1ºC 71% HR vento nulo e céu limpo. *


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2015 às 23:31)

A temperatura já esteve nos *4,6ºC* mas agora está nos *5,1ºC* o vento continua nulo mas o céu nublado está a fazer com que ela suba ou se mantenha...Duvido que amanhã haja geada...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2015 às 07:29)

A mínima de hoje por aqui foi de *7,3°C*
Bastante mais alta que ontem tal como estava previsto mas podia ter baixado mais se não fosse algum vento e as nuvens que apareceram durante a noite...


----------



## vamm (25 Nov 2015 às 09:37)

Isto hoje é um dia estranho. Ontem era inverno, hoje é outono! 
Pelas 8h, quando saí de casa, até pensei que tinha chovido, porque a estrada estava toda molhada, os carros também... tudo! E no fim foi só orvalho a mais. Por lá o céu estava praticamente limpo, apenas com algumas nuvens altas, mas aqui ao pé do mar está vento fraco/moderado que (parece-me) vem de Norte, muitas nuvens cinzentas a passar depressa e estão 13ºC.


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2015 às 09:49)

Bom dia! Madrugada completamente diferente da anterior, hoje a mínima ficou-se pelos* +5,5ºC.*


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2015 às 15:30)

Boas,
Nuvens altas...
Temperatura atual de *17,5°C e 53% HR*
Vento moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2015 às 15:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Nuvens altas...
> Temperatura atual de *17,5°C e 53% HR*
> Vento moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h



Um pequeno _*off-topic*_*:
 joralentejano*, seria possível diminuíres o tamanho da tua assinatura, é que o tamanho de letra é tão excessivo que atrapalha a leitura de qualquer comentário que escrevas.

_P.S. Se a administração do fórum ou o staff se assim o entender podem apagar este post._


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2015 às 16:04)

Thomar disse:


> Um pequeno _*off-topic*_*:
> joralentejano*, seria possível diminuíres o tamanho da tua assinatura, é que o tamanho de letra é tão excessivo que atrapalha a leitura de qualquer comentário que escrevas.
> 
> _P.S. Se a administração do fórum ou o staff se assim o entender podem apagar este post._


Claro, desculpem, exagerei no tamanho...já diminui  já está melhor?


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2015 às 16:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Claro, desculpem, exagerei no tamanho...já diminui  já está melhor?


Sim!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2015 às 18:41)

Boas Noites 
Mais um dia com céu com muitas nuvens altas, hoje foi bastante agradável
Máx: *17,5ºC*
Min: *7,3ºC*
Final do dia de hoje em algumas fotos:








Hoje teve cores bem bonitas




Segue agora uma noite fresca com *10,6ºC 78% HR e vento nulo*
A lua está bem bonita, pena não ter máquina própria para fotografar...


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2015 às 19:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Final do dia de hoje em algumas fotos:



 muito bonito e belas composições! Notável o cruzamento de dois níveis de nuvens altas. Os tons rosa ficaram lindos, foi o que só consegui ver daqui pequenas nesgas, por entre os estratocumulus que taparam quase tudo.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2015 às 19:12)

StormRic disse:


> muito bonito e belas composições! Notável o cruzamento de dois níveis de nuvens altas. Os tons rosa ficaram lindos, foi o que só consegui ver daqui pequenas nesgas, por entre os estratocumulus que taparam quase tudo.


Muito Obrigado  de vez em quando lá vão aparecendo uns céus bonitos, ao menos isso para não ser sempre o mesmo


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2015 às 21:47)

*8,3°C 
88% HR *
vento fraco de NNW e algumas nuvens altas, se não fosse isto aparecer quase todas as noites já teria pelo menos 4 ou 5 geadas nos registos.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2015 às 08:48)

A mínima foi de *6,7°C *
Agora estou em Portalegre e o vento está moderado de NE com algumas rajadas fortes entre os *30-40km/h *segundo as estações daqui.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2015 às 20:36)

Boa Noite 
Manhã de algum vento e algumas nuvens altas, durante a tarde o vento acalmou e o céu fico praticamente limpo.
Máx: *19,7ºC*
Min: *6,7ºC*
Agora sigo com *10,8ºC 70% HR e vento fraco a nulo*


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2015 às 22:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas Noites
> Mais um dia com céu com muitas nuvens altas, hoje foi bastante agradável
> Máx: *17,5ºC*
> Min: *7,3ºC*
> ...



Se soubesses a inveja que tenho de ti! Eu vi este lindo pôr-do-sol de ontem, flamejante que só ele, enquanto conduzia no sentido oposto. Foi uma tortura! Este horário não me permite ver esta beleza.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2015 às 23:20)

vamm disse:


> Se soubesses a inveja que tenho de ti! Eu vi este lindo pôr-do-sol de ontem, flamejante que só ele, enquanto conduzia no sentido oposto. Foi uma tortura! Este horário não me permite ver esta beleza.


hahahah eu tive sorte de voltar de Espanha mesmo á hora do pôr do sol, há vezes em que é ainda mais lindo e estou virado para o sentido oposto...e fico com muita pena de não o ter fotografado tal como tu destas vez... para a próxima tens mais sorte


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2015 às 16:02)

E a nebulosidade alta cruzou todo o interior centro e sul do continente ao longo da manhã e início da tarde, estando agora já a sul do Algarve...





EOSDIS Worldview


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2015 às 18:47)

Boa Noite 
Dia igual aos outros todos...andava-se bem de t-shirt apesar de estar constipado o sol desta altura é bom para isso  
Máxima: *19,5ºC *
Mínima: *5,7ºC*
Tatual: *10,8ºC *tinha esta temperatura ontem ás 20:30h
*80% HR *
*vento fraco de N *


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2015 às 21:01)

*Tatual: 8,4ºC
91% HR
Vento nulo

*


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2015 às 23:27)

Está muito mais frio hoje do que ontem a esta hora, já há muita maresia nos carros...
*Tatual: 6,8ºC *
*95% HR *
*vento nulo*
Pode ser que amanhã haja alguma geada fraca.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2015 às 00:54)

Que frio hoje  fui á rua á pouco e toquei no vidro do carro, já é mais do que maresia...
agora que as temperaturas estão a ficar interessantes meti os dois sensores lá fora:
1º Sensor: *5,4ºC*
2º Sensor: *5,1ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2015 às 10:19)

Boas,
2° geada da temporada, a esta hora ainda há algum gelo nas zonas que estão a sombra mas já é muito pouco. As mínimas foram então as seguintes:
1° sensor: *3,8°C*
2° sensor: *3,4°C*
Não estava a espera que a temperatura baixasse tanto,  boa inversão ate.
Sigo agora com *12,8°C*


----------



## Thomar (28 Nov 2015 às 10:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> 2° geada da temporada, a esta hora ainda há algum gelo nas zonas que estão a sombra mas já é muito pouco. As mínimas foram então as seguintes:
> 1° sensor: *3,8°C*
> 2° sensor: *3,4°C*
> ...



Bom dia! Por cá foi bem diferente o arrefecimento nocturno, hoje tive uma mínima bem mais alta do que ontem e com nevoeiro.
A mínima hoje ficou-se pelos *+8,9ºC* e ontem foi de *+4,7ºC* mais baixa do que eu esperava.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2015 às 16:33)

Boas tardes 
Dia de céu totalmente limpo, nem uma nuvem se avistou, atmosfera bastante limpa  vento nulo o dia todo
Máxima: *18,6ºC*
Mínima: *1º sensor: **3,8ºC*
*2º sensor*( mais velhinho): *3,4ºC*
Mal o sol começa a baixar a temperatura depressa começa a descer...
Tatual: *15,5ºC*
*64% HR *


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2015 às 22:03)

Boas,
Estive numa quinta de uns familiares meus mesmo ao pé de uma das ribeiras, aproveitei e levei o sensor mais fiável para lá, até agora já registava *4,5ºC *aqui na zona onde vivo é sempre um pouco mais alto mas mesmo assim já vai em *5,1ºC *o 2º sensor marca *4,9ºC.*
Inversão em altas... 
*91% HR
vento fraco a nulo
*


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2015 às 22:10)

joralentejano disse:


> ao pé de uma das ribeiras, aproveitei e levei o sensor mais fiável para lá, até agora já registava *4,5ºC *aqui na zona onde vivo é sempre um pouco mais alto mas mesmo assim já vai em *5,1ºC *o 2º sensor marca *4,9ºC.*



 Notável, a estação oficial mais próxima com temperatura mais semelhante, Estremoz, ainda estava nos *7,5ºC* às 21:00. Vai com certeza gear por aí esta madrugada.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2015 às 22:15)

StormRic disse:


> Notável, a estação oficial mais próxima com temperatura mais semelhante, Estremoz, ainda estava nos *7,5ºC* às 21:00. Vai com certeza gear por aí esta madrugada.


Enquanto que a de Portalegre registava *9,8ºC* e a de Elvas *11,4ºC, *impressionante, apesar de estar no meio, as diferenças são notáveis devido á influência do rio...a de Estremoz está localizada dentro ou fora da cidade? tem algum curso de água próximo ou algum outro fator bom para a inversão? é sempre a que tem valores mais baixos de todas as que estão em volta...


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2015 às 22:23)

joralentejano disse:


> a de Estremoz está localizada dentro ou fora da cidade?



Fora da cidade, bastante distante a ENE, cota 366m, uma zona plana baixa próxima de S.Domingos de Ana Loura. A baixa altitude relativa deve explicar as inversões.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2015 às 22:30)

StormRic disse:


> Fora da cidade, bastante distante a ENE, cota 366m, uma zona plana baixa próxima de S.Domingos de Ana Loura. A baixa altitude relativa deve explicar as inversões.


Ah sim,  pelos mapas a estação fica mesmo próxima da zona onde nasce a ribeira de Ana Loura...Obrigado pela informação


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2015 às 23:25)

á cerca de 15 minutos a temperatura subiu para os *5,5ºC *devido ao vento que se intensificou um pouco, agora voltou a ficar nulo e já vai em *4,6ºC*
2º sensor: *4,4ºC *
se continuar a este ritmo amanhã de manhã haverá uma grande camada de geada...
---------------
Off topic: o que terá acontecido á estação meteoElvas?! está off quase á 2 semanas


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2015 às 00:27)

Até admirava se o vento não viesse estragar tudo...mínima de hoje *(dia 29) *até agora é de *4,2ºC *agora o vento apareceu e já estão *5,1ºC *em pouco mais de 10 minutos subiu quase 1ºC.


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Nov 2015 às 02:07)

Ontem ( Sábado ) fui até Fronteira ver as 24hTT Fronteira, dia digamos ameno, total ausência de vento e céu limpo que nem me estimulou para o fotografar, e tudo seco, até a ribeira estava seca apenas havia alguma agua acumulada em alguns pontos, um dos caminhos de terra que dá acesso em uma das passagens dos carros por esta dita ribeira onde para se ir ver temos de a atravessar num ponto antes, estava completamente seca imenso pó que ia ficando "estacionado" em forma de estratos devido a ausência de vento, mas "Fronteira" é implacável na questão da temperatura e quem não vai preparado, literalmente gela, após a "queda" do sol a temperatura cai abruptamente quase obrigando calçar luvas, vestir gorros ou carapuças que foi no meu caso,
durante a manhã até perto das 13:00h tinha no carro 15º - 17º C, depois de pelas 20:00h junto a dita ribeira tinha 8º C, nova paragem em Fronteira já equipado para o fresquinho, o que vale é que fazia muito pouco vento, alias mal mexia, aqui junto ao terródromo tinha arrefecido ainda mais,
a caminho de casa a temperatura oscilou entre os 5º junto a vales e 11º nas zonas mais urbanas, mesmo no vale de Coruche - Stº Estevão esteve algum tempo nos 5º C +- pelas 23:00h, a medida que ia chegando a Lisboa, foi subindo de forma gradual até pelo menos aos 13º.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2015 às 11:10)

Bom dia
Mínima de hoje por aqui foi no 1° sensor de *1,7°C*
No 2° sensor foi de *1,4°C*
Mas devido ao vento não houve formação de geada.
Sigo agora com* 14,6°C e  vento moderado de SE*


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2015 às 22:37)

Boas
Dia de céu limpo mais uma vez, ate já enjoa 
Max: *17,8°C*
Min: 1° sensor: *1,7°C *
2° sensor:  *1,4°C *

Agora sigo com:
1° sensor: *4,4°C*
2° sensor: *4,0°C*


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2015 às 23:52)

1° -* 3,7°C *
2° - *3,3°C*
 a estação de Estremoz Às 23h marcava *3,2°C, *da rede IPMA é a mais baixa, aqui na zona...
*Vento nulo* 
Vamos ver se é hoje que se forma geada.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2015 às 12:44)

Boas,
Enorme camada de geada hoje de manha, quando sai de casa nem sentia as mãos... Apenas o 2° sensor foi aos negativos,  mas no outro pouco faltou...
1°- *0,1°C *
2°- *-0,2°C*
Sinceramente não tinha noção que esta zona fosse assim tão fria, quando ainda não percebia muito disto pensava que era uma zona sem qualquer extremos... pelos vistos é uma das zonas mais frias do distrito em termos de minimas.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2015 às 21:09)

Boas
Máx: *17,8ºC *
isto vai de mal a pior e assim vai continuar a semana toda... calor o ano inteiro praticamente, para os amantes de calor é bom, mas essas pessoas não sabem as consequências que isto pode ter, se querem isso que vão para o deserto...já ouvi muita gente a dizer que estas temperaturas são boas, sim realmente são mas não nesta altura.
Tatual: *5,2ºC*
*vento nulo, céu a limpar *


----------



## vamm (2 Dez 2015 às 13:30)

Boa tarde!

Ontem esteve um dia super abafado aqui no litoral, a meio do dia começou a ficar nublado e, consequentemente, frio. Quando estava a chegar a casa, pelas 17h30, apanhei chuva grossa ao pé de Colos. Depois disso tive de ir a Castro Verde, enquanto passei na estrada Garvão - Ourique, apanhei sempre chuva moderada, mas grossa! Com cada pinga!
Hoje, estava fresco de manhã, mas nada de especial, o nevoeiro é que era mesmo cerrado! Isto de Colos ao Cercal, mesmo dentro da vila do Cercal havia (o que é raro!). Agora, céu limpo, 18ºC e vento nulo.


----------

